# Cat Chat Secret Santa 2018 Parcels Received Thread



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well Santa's sleigh is off and flying!!!
Rudolph is on his way!

The first couple of parcels have been dispatched (already?!?!) so please be extra vigilant should a random package turn up at your doorstep!

When you have posted your SS please email [email protected] 
to let us know it's been dispatched and we can look out for the receipt here.

Hopefully all the parcels will have PF SS or CC SS written on the front and you can all take immediate steps to isolate and incubate until Christmas BUT 
FIRST 
PLEASE 
POST here to say you have received your package...this way Santa HB and all her lovely elves can tally up the parcels easily.

If you are happy posting a photo on receipt that's great - don't forget to cover up your address though.

The count down has officially begun...


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

:Wideyed

This is a thread I wasn’t expecting to be seeing until 3rd December lol. You organised lot  putting us unorganised lot to shame :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Good grief posted already, I thought I was organised. :Woot


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Obviously not anymore love lol you are gonna have to join the unorganised members group I’m afraid lol xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Clairabella said:


> Obviously not anymore love lol you are gonna have to join the unorganised members group I'm afraid lol xx


:Woot Noooooooooooooooo


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> :Woot Noooooooooooooooo


Not even if I say please? :Hilarious Xxx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Not even if I say please? :Hilarious Xxx


CB you'll have to officially set up a group n head it! Ewelsh can't join a ghost group


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

SbanR said:


> CB you'll have to officially set up a group n head it! Ewelsh can't join a ghost group


Now SB we have had this discussion before, I'm sure lol. Remember the unislug thread? Lol. Well I did highlight there that I'm not a strong leader lol. So therefore you will have to do it lol xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Clairabella

Looks like I will have to reluctantly join the unorganised group :Yawnmutter mutter mutter 

I drove all the way into the town to get my parcel away so I could be in The organised group club :Shamefullyembarrased
Turned out there are road works due to new water or electric pipes from old clay to new plastic things then resurfacing and the town is pedestrian only! For 4 weeks. It's chaos.
Everyone else obviously knew this as they all had the parking spots, there was no way I could carry my enormous, heavyweight box to the post office which is at the top end, so I had to return.

So I now have to change tactics :Shy

Now @SbanR will be on the floor laughing


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

:Hungover


ewelsh said:


> @Clairebella
> 
> Looks like I will have to reluctantly join the unorganised group :Yawnmutter mutter mutter
> 
> ...


:Hilarious :Hilarious

I am very sorry to hear that despite the lengths you went to to join the other side, ur plan didn't work out 

U have two options here:

1. You could try again tomorrow lol.

Or

2. You could empty the gifts out of Your secret Santa box and I can see if they can be condensed down a bit so that if u get caught out tomorrow then u won't have a huge box to carry  maybe smaller parcels could make the carrying part easier for you :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I except my fate and new label “unorganised “



I now have to wait to get smaller boxes  where is Amazon when I want them!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> I except my fate and new label "unorganised "
> 
> I now have to wait to get smaller boxes  where is Amazon when I want them!


Yyeesss! In my team you come ewelsh lol.

On a serious note though I need boxes too. So far I have a recycled one but need more. I can't find them though apart from boxes for moving house xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> Remember the unislug thread?


Blimey that takes me back!!!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> I except my fate and new label "unorganised "
> 
> I now have to wait to get smaller boxes  where is Amazon when I want them!


Amazon will only call when summoned following a hefty purchase. Spend a small fortune and get a free box. Easy peasy


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> @Clairabella
> 
> Looks like I will have to reluctantly join the unorganised group :Yawnmutter mutter mutter
> 
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Don't want to disappoint you ewelsh.
Pipelaying, roadworks etc etc = men, no?? Should have used your powers of persuasion to get one of them to carry your parcel for you.
Or you could follow CB's suggestion n return tomorrow. I suggest you get there for 7, 8 at the very latest to b sure of a spot in front of the p.o!!!

CB, your suggestion, so your group! No chickening out now


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Blimey that takes me back!!!


Every now and again when I'm on here it'll pop into my head lol. The other day I searched it too and it was funnier than I remembered lol.

Can you remember 'we need a lab report' :Hilarious And a lab owner from dog chat came over lol xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> Every now and again when I'm on here it'll pop into my head lol. The other day I searched it too and it was funnier than I remembered lol.
> Can you remember 'we need a lab report' :Hilarious And a lab owner from dog char came over lol xx


LOL I'd forgotten about that. I'll have to look it up again.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

@ewelsh well you are going to have to return a lot later of your will give too many clues as to your identity based on when it will be received....

H


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> LOL I'd forgotten about that. I'll have to look it up again.


You and me TM


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Willow_Warren said:


> @ewelsh well you are going to have to return a lot later of your will give too many clues as to your identity based on when it will be received....
> 
> H


Oh blonde moment!  I won't return to the PO for ages and ages and ages!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Excuse me, I would just to announce that I have my parcel!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> Excuse me, I would just to announce that I have my parcel!
> View attachment 375124


I'm not even jealous honestly 

Oh my god I can't wait to send mine and obvs receive ours too  I wonder if a truck would be needed for transporting mine to me  lol.

Cross my heart I'm only joking @LJC675  I would be happy with a matchstick box. I swear lol xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Love the box @Tawny75 , a box, a box, if only a box :Shy


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> :Wideyed This is a thread I wasn't expecting to be seeing until 3rd December lol. You organised lot  putting us unorganised lot to shame :Hilarious





ewelsh said:


> I except my fate and new label "unorganised "


Pish Tush peeps! Only 25 days until last posting day and only 47 days until opening day!!! Skates on


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> @Clairabella
> 
> Looks like I will have to reluctantly join the unorganised group :Yawnmutter mutter mutter
> 
> ...


It's ok, you can send me my enormous gift tomorrow!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> Excuse me, I would just to announce that I have my parcel!
> View attachment 375124


Congratulations to the first parcel received safely woo hoo!! Tick one!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I am utterly gobsmacked. 
We had a very special MASSIVE delivery arrive this morning!!! 
I don’t think I have ever seen anything like it!! Not one but TWO HUGE beautifully decorated boxes for the HBs!!! 

They were closely inspected and immediately claimed (though there have been some fisty cuffs over who was getting what!!!).

Whoever our SS is has hand decorated the boxes with super safe decorations - fabulous tissue pom poms, pretty paper holly leaves and cute pipecleaner kitties!! 

I will let the photos speak for themselves but just want to say a GREAT BIG THANKYOU for our truly amazing parcels - they are proving such fun already I think I am going to have to hide them until slightly nearer the time or they will be descimated by Christmas lol!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow - gorgeous wrapping!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gracie says she's very sorry for pulling off a Pom Pom but she thinks if she looks cute wearing it you might just forgive her!!!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

oh Gracie ... I bet that one was made specially for you


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Wowsers! That's amazing, what a lucky bunch of Huckybucks you are


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Amazing wrapping! Such craft skill plus a lot of work has gone into that! Definitely rule me out :Hilarious

How exciting!

I just love the photo of Gracie, she does actually suit the Pom Pom 

Beautiful home too @huckybuck very tidy!

Off to dust now


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

How exciting!! What amazing wrapping, I love Gracie's pom pom hat!

I got excited when the postman arrived with a parcel today, but it was something for my husband!! :Arghh


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Dumpling said:


> How exciting!! What amazing wrapping, I love Gracie's pom pom hat!
> 
> I got excited when the postman arrived with a parcel today, but it was something for my husband!! :Arghh


I feel sorry for our postmen. They are going to be greeted with huge expectant smiles , then sad disappointment when it's not THE parcel. I hope they don't take it personally!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

WHAT?!!!!!! NO!!!!!!!!!! It's only August isn't it? Isn't it? If it's not, I've lost 3 months of my life. 

But seriously, it's still November isn't it? Quite early November? And last posting date is still December isn't it? 

Please, pretty please, if my secret Santa is not one of those who have posted, can you not post it yet? I am just coming to the end of major building work, I've lost a hall cupboard and I'm still in turmoil. I've still got dust sheets over stuff. There is clutter everywhere and I just can't cope with a delivery just yet.

I just don't know how we've got to November without me noticing. Since early September my world has been full of building work, dealing with workmen and general chaos, sick cats, vet trips and lots of work as we are very short staffed so I am having to do overtime just to keep my head above water. I'm working in the corner of my bedroom surrounded by cat carriers and litter trays. It's almost done now and things are slowly returning to normal. When I leave the house it's to go to Tesco et al (usually at rush hour - which is now dark - as that's when workmen have left), to B&Q, to the vets or to work. I go nowhere for pleasure and nearly had a panic attack passing through the bathroom stuff at John Lewis recently. So tired of looking at bathroom stuff. So stressed trying to get everything while I have workmen to put things up for me. I've not even been aware of the weather.

Yet here we are. I finally have 2 weeks off work. Manager not too happy but knows I have to take my leave and was always waiting for work to be finished before I took it. I didn't know over the summer that my colleague would choose to retire in Ocotber. So finally, head above water and I may actually get on with some SS shopping. When I've slept for a few days and reassured the boys that there will be no more workmen until the end of the week (if they want to come earlier for anything I will suddenly find I am very busy and cannot allow access  )


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

urbantigers said:


> WHAT?!!!!!! NO!!!!!!!!!! It's only August isn't it? Isn't it? If it's not, I've lost 3 months of my life.
> 
> But seriously, it's still November isn't it? Quite early November? And last posting date is still December isn't it?
> 
> ...


That sounds ever so stressful! When is the work due to be completed?

I hope you have a nice, calm couple of weeks off work and enjoy a bit of workman free time for a few days!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Here’s to a calm couple of weeks off. What a torrid time you’ve had, perhaps an Elf can mention to your SS in case they don’t see this message from you?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've received a very jolly looking parcel :Cat:Cat:Cat. Even the post lady commented on it.  I have been reliably informed there is another on the way so waiting with great anticipation. Thank you very much to my SS. Itching to open the box now I've got it.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh my days @Charity ❤ Looks amazing ❤

But.....

What are you doing to me  This morning mr postman knocked at door. I thought 'I know what he's got for me' as I hurdled down the stairs, missed the last 6 steps (not literally) lol and flung myself out of the door at the postman. I looked, I was like 'come on then, stop hiding it, you can hand it over to me now' lol and he did. An envelope of applaws [email protected] :Hilarious I don't like violence but he is lucky I didn't beat him up :Hilarious However, I would like to report my parcel arrived safely today @Whompingwillow ❤ Thank you muchly xxx


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

If I'm honest I still don't think this is real yet so I'm not actually expecting anything 

But don't worry Santa and elves, I'm still doing my parcel! :Cat


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't believe parcels are arriving already..... this must be a new record it's not usually this early!!! I've not even bloody thought of my clue yet! :Hilarious Though I do now have lots of stuff for the box


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I've not even bloody thought of my clue yet! :Hilarious


 Scratch that - just thought of a good one I can't believe I've not used before


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

@huckybuck that is a truly magnificent haul, and magic photos of the HBs. Huck looks most gangster-esque claiming his parcel!

I am going to tidy a corner of my chaotic abode to photograph any parcels so I can say all smug look how tidy my house is too!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> I've received a very jolly looking parcel :Cat:Cat:Cat. Even the post lady commented on it.  I have been reliably informed there is another on the way so waiting with great anticipation. Thank you very much to my SS. Itching to open the box now I've got it.
> 
> View attachment 375620
> 
> ...


Awwww another lovely box, another organised cat chatter Toppy looks most curious! :Cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

lea247 said:


> If I'm honest I still don't think this is real yet so I'm not actually expecting anything
> 
> But don't worry Santa and elves, I'm still doing my parcel! :Cat





JaimeandBree said:


> I can't believe parcels are arriving already..... this must be a new record it's not usually this early!!! I've not even bloody thought of my clue yet! :Hilarious Though I do now have lots of stuff for the box


Well, I can cross you two off my list of possible senders then, only 29 to go.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Charity said:


> Well, I can cross you two off my list of possible senders then, only 29 to go.


:Bag

(Or am I bluffing?? :Shy)


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Can I just say in my official capacity as Chief Elf please don’t say too much about the parcels unless you’re the recipient as it’s pretty easy to eliminate possible senders by the comments on here


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Citruspips said:


> Can I just say in my official capacity as Chief Elf please don't say too much about the parcels unless you're the recipient as it's pretty easy to eliminate possible senders by the comments on here


Wooops :Shy noted :Writing


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> Wooops :Shy noted :Writing


Lol


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

:Bag:Bag:Bag:Bag:Bag:Bag:Bag

I'll just go and dig a hole and wait it out until opening day


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, this is all very exciting...CB be careful greeting the postie too effusively, he might think his luck is in


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, this is all very exciting...CB be careful greeting the postie too effusively, he might think his luck is in


Lmao likewise lol I thought mine was too but was sorely disappointed :Hilarious xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Charity said:


> I've received a very jolly looking parcel :Cat:Cat:Cat. Even the post lady commented on it.  I have been reliably informed there is another on the way so waiting with great anticipation. Thank you very much to my SS. Itching to open the box now I've got it.
> 
> View attachment 375620
> 
> ...


That is divine!!

Loving the decorated parcels this year x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@urbantigers

Your lovely SS has informed me that they will be holding off postage until the very last minute so hopefully that helps you a bit (however I secretly think they are using your predicament as a great excuse for their own tardiness lol!!)


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I was telling my very friendly postman about CCSS and did he have any crazy cat people on his rounds.
After some thought he said, "well I can only think of one, and she's *really* crazy".
"Oh", I asked, "anyone I know?"
Then he winked  and went down the path. :Jawdrop:Jawdrop


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Cully said:


> I was telling my very friendly postman about CCSS and did he have any crazy cat people on his rounds.
> After some thought he said, "well I can only think of one, and she's *really* crazy".
> "Oh", I asked, "anyone I know?"
> Then he winked  and went down the path. :Jawdrop:Jawdrop


YOU Cully :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I have received the most amazing present this morning from my SS. :Jawdrop I'm speechless and really touched that the person would take the trouble to buy, what is the crown jewels, for me. If you're not into gardening you won't know what I'm talking about so skip this.  One of my "heroes" and favourite people on the planet is David Austin, the best rose grower in this country. I've got his roses, books, you name it. This big box arrived and when I opened it, what was inside....



















Yes, I know at the moment, it looks like a lot of sticks but, next summer, it should look like this.










My SS, I can't tell you how fabulous this is, thank you sooo very much. We're having a new garden created in February and I'm hoping part of it will be a dedicated rose garden so this will be perfect.  I think this might narrow down the clue to who you are as I suspect, either like me, you pop into the PF gardening section and are a gardener yourself. I will continue to ponder. Anyway I'm thrilled.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Wooops :Shy noted :Writing


You lot would make _rubbish_ spies :Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Quite agree @MilleD, careless talk costs lives


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Quite agree @MilleD, careless talk costs lives


Loose lips sink ships?


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Loose lips sink ships?


And of course, my all time favourite which makes my feminist side flinch 'Be like Dad, keep Mum'.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I came home to a missed parcel slip yesterday and Santa HB tells me this may well be my SS  so fear not, SS, we shall go and collect it on Saturday


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh @Charity how did I miss this???

What an amazing and purrfect gift!!!

I adore David Austin Roses my absolute fav.

What is it called?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

There are a few more parcels on the sleigh so keep your ears pricked for sleigh bells - I’m sure we should all be putting out a carrot or maybe some cat nip lol


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I’ve put welsh cakes out, encore lol an orange lol still no sign of Santa coming out way  

Maybe I’m the last stop seems that I’m over the Severn Bridge all by myself lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> There are a few more parcels on the sleigh so keep your ears pricked for sleigh bells - I'm sure we should all be putting out a carrot or maybe some cat nip lol


Maybe that's where I've been going wrong lol. I need to be thinking carrots and catnip instead lol xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> I've put welsh cakes out, encore lol an orange lol still no sign of Santa coming out way
> 
> Maybe I'm the last stop seems that I'm over the Severn Bridge all by myself lol xx


Ooooh, welsh cakes...if I wrap myself up can I come and eat welsh cakes and pretend I am your gift?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh @Charity how did I miss this???
> 
> What an amazing and purrfect gift!!!
> 
> ...


Yes, I couldn't have asked for anything nicer. Its called Benjamin Britten, after the composer and conductor. It's a beautiful colour


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh, welsh cakes...if I wrap myself up can I come and eat welsh cakes and pretend I am your gift?


:Hilarious

Always welcome at our house Mrs F ❤ Xx

Welsh cakes and a cup of tea thrown in  xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> I've put welsh cakes out, encore lol an orange lol still no sign of Santa coming out way
> 
> Maybe I'm the last stop seems that I'm over the Severn Bridge all by myself lol xx


I can almost, hand on heart, gut instinct, a little bird tells me, just about guarantee you won't be the last recipient 

A lot of parcels do get sent last minute and we are only mid Dec lol!! Please don't panic just yet!!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I can almost, hand on heart, gut instinct, a little bird tells me, just about guarantee you won't be the last recipient
> 
> A lot of parcels do get sent last minute and we are only mid Dec lol!! Please don't panic just yet!!!


:Hilarious

In that case, your word is more than good enough for us HB 

I'll keep going with the baking then ready for when the sleigh turns up lol xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> A lot of parcels do get sent last minute and we are only *mid* *Dec* lol!! Please don't panic just yet!!!


:Woot


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> :Woot


:Hilarious

:Jawdrop

There's no getting one up on you H is there :Hilarious very well spotted! Lol xx

But, in that case....lol

Do you think it'll be ok for me to aim for the beginning of January for the sending/receiving of my SS  xx

Don't panic HB and elves, I know the rules, I'm just pulling your legs lol xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh crumbs at it again lol!!

Or maybe I’m just checking you are all switched on???


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

It's not really December? Is it?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Charity said:


> I have received the most amazing present this morning from my SS. :Jawdrop I'm speechless and really touched that the person would take the trouble to buy, what is the crown jewels, for me. If you're not into gardening you won't know what I'm talking about so skip this.  One of my "heroes" and favourite people on the planet is David Austin, the best rose grower in this country. I've got his roses, books, you name it. This big box arrived and when I opened it, what was inside....
> 
> View attachment 375802
> 
> ...


Oh my ❤ I haven't heard of David Austin before but oh my days, his roses are truly beautiful ❤ 
What a beautiful and thoughtful SS you have @Charity xx so happy for you xxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Does anyone know the max size of parcel the Royal Mail will take? Just for info obviously. 

I can't seem to get any sense out of their website.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Unless it's under 2kg in weight @MilleD I'd be looking at alternatives. I discovered this when I was looking at posting Bozita the other day - 5 cartons is under the limit and £2.95, 6 cartons pushed it over the 2kg into around £15! Madness!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Unless it's under 2kg in weight @MilleD I'd be looking at alternatives. I discovered this when I was looking at posting Bozita the other day - 5 cartons is under the limit and £2.95, 6 cartons pushed it over the 2kg into around £15! Madness!


What are the alternatives?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Never mind, I've just googled 'send a parcel' 

being a bit dim today...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Interparcel is quite a good comparison site - you book through them too.

Need weight and box dimensions.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hehe @MilleD - there are lots of courier companies, things like myhermes, all have local drop-off points which is good. It was half the cost of Royal Mail to send the Bozita.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

30 kg is the max weight Royal Mail will take but there are much cheaper companies Parcel Force is very expensive.. It also has to be within their size limit.









Small Parcel 2kg 45cm x 35cm x 16cm








Medium Parcel 20kg 61cm x 46cm x 46cm







30kg 1.5m 3m length and depth combined
Large parcel - via Parcelforce Worldwide


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> 30 kg is the max weight Royal Mail will take but there are much cheaper companies Parcel Force is very expensive.. It also has to be within their size limit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you x


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Just to offer reassurance to the last minute crowd, I won’t be posting anything until after November payday!!! Sorry to our SS but we iz skint! LOL

At least I’ve done most of my shopping


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

I have a missed ss parcel I believe! Didn't expect it so soon. Super excited to go pick it up tomorrow if I can get there in time! I won't give away where I'm at with mine.. maybe I've sent it, maybe I'm pushing myself right to the deadline....


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

A couple of parcels have had delivery attempts and I am informed that the slaves will either be sitting waiting in all day for a re delivery or popping to the PO to collect.

Watch this space!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@huckybuck are you going all :Wacky:Wacky:Wacky:Wacky???? Your posts now have all sorts of interesting words/substitutions


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm off to the sorting office later, lets hope my walk to the carpark isn't too comedic!!!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I agree with others re couriers. If it won't fit into the Royal Mail Small Parcel (which isn't that small) category, then you're better off with a courier. In my area My Hermes is usually best but do check on Interparcel as @huckybuck suggests because another courier might be better in a different area.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just collected my special passenger:


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Blimey, everyone's being very keen (and early) this year, better get my skates on, don't want to be in the 'tardy' club. Mind you I've got an excuse, having been out of the country for the last week.

Ho, ho, ho.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

SuboJvR said:


> Just to offer reassurance to the last minute crowd, I won't be posting anything until after November payday!!! Sorry to our SS but we iz skint! LOL
> 
> At least I've done most of my shopping


Same here although I'm just beedin


LJC675 said:


> Blimey, everyone's being very keen (and early) this year, better get my skates on, don't want to be in the 'tardy' club. Mind you I've got an excuse, having been out of the country for the last week.
> 
> Ho, ho, ho.


The naughty list for you for being so unorganised @LJC675 lol xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

LJC675 said:


> Blimey, everyone's being very keen (and early) this year, better get my skates on, don't want to be in the 'tardy' club. Mind you I've got an excuse, having been out of the country for the last week.
> 
> Ho, ho, ho.


Now I do feel better as you @LJC675 are the most organised and handy Andy I know, welcome to the club :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> Blimey, everyone's being very keen (and early) this year, better get my skates on, don't want to be in the 'tardy' club. Mind you I've got an excuse, having been out of the country for the last week.
> 
> Ho, ho, ho.


Ooh did you have a lovely time????
Happy Birthday if it was while you were there..
And bet K ad S were thrilled to see you!!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been out all day to come home to find this huge parcel! The labels are brilliant, no mistaking they're from Secret Santa.
The really amazing thing is my sons actually moved off the sofa to take delivery of it.

















Edited to remove one of my pics showing my address ..... silly me


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Ooh did you have a lovely time????
> Happy Birthday if it was while you were there..
> And bet K ad S were thrilled to see you!!


We had a brilliant time thanks, need another holiday now to rest from the holiday. It was my birthday on the 14th, same day as Prince Charles (but he's 20 years older than me, so a biggie for both of us, 50 for me, 70 for Charles)
K&S seem very happy and are being Velcro cats this afternoon.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Lots of exciting parcels arriving!!! I can't wait for mine, I'm stalking all the poor delivery drivers :Watching they keep bringing stuff for my husband instead!


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Just for info if mines is out for delivery and I haven't posted iv received it can one of the elves let me know. I have been missing an item I ordered a month ago for my ss and hermes have apparently attempted delivery three times yet I have had no notes. They have redelivered after getting in touch with the seller and they are saying its been delivered and signed for but again iv had no notes so it looks like tomorrow I'm going to have to attempt all my neighbours. There's like ten of us in my block!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

IT'S HERE!!!!! As you can see Jaime boy shares my excitement!!! 










Oooh what's this, is it that time of year again mum?









I hope the one we're sending out is this big!










Time for a closer look










Do you think this is a clue on the side here mum?










All this detective work is making me hungry. Time for a quick snack...









Yummmy! I love sprouts! (He was genuinely trying to steal the brussel sprout crisps Mr JB had :Vomit)









I think we should take turns guarding it until it's time to put it under the tree










Yeah, that sounds like a good plan!









As you can see SS arrival day is always a big day in the JB household! Thank you SS, we shall be opening it on Christmas morning, can't wait till 25th December!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh loving these arrivals!!!

And esp the decorated boxes this year - I think a new trend has been set lol!!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Mine came this morning. Cats most excited camera not working will send photos when I get it fixed

Nose rubs and whiskery kisses to SS from Pip Tim and Spice:Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

cava14 una said:


> Mine came this morning. Cats most excited camera not working will send photos when I get it fixed
> 
> Nose rubs and whiskery kisses to SS from Pip Tim and Spice:Cat:Cat:Cat


Ooh fabulous!!
Can't wait to see the photos!!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Well, I'll be blown, turns out this whole Cat Chat business is actually real!!!! I mean, who'd have thought it??!! 

Here's the proof


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

SO EXCITED!!

Finally managed to pick up this lovely looking missed parcel, its been inspected and now we have to be patient  cannot wait to open. 


























I wished the post person a merry Christmas since she made a comment about christmas coming early for me, and she skipped off in a happy tune saying its the first merry christmas she had yet - so the SS parcel cheer ups is travelling about. Thank you to our secret santa


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh this is so exciting!! And another beautifully wrapped parcel!! Reckon we are doing ourselves proud!!!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

It's lovely seeing all these parcels arriving.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

No parcel here yet but there was a strike of the postal services so I keep my fingers crossed. I don't mind not getting anything but I promised Pooh that he would have a wonderful Xmas xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Britt said:


> No parcel here yet but there was a strike of the postal services so I keep my fingers crossed. I don't mind not getting anything but I promised Pooh that he would have a wonderful Xmas xx


I wouldn't be stressing about not getting anything, the posting deadline isn't until 3 December, so people have up until that day to send their parcels out. I think this year people have been super early with sending, which is why quite a few have been received, the fact that you haven't had yours yet shouldn't worry you. I'm sure your 'not so' Secret Santa is sorting it, in fact I'm sure I remember her discussing buying things for SS.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> I wouldn't be stressing about not getting anything, the posting deadline isn't until 3 December, so people have up until that day to send their parcels out. I think this year people have been super early with sending, which is why quite a few have been received, the fact that you haven't had yours yet shouldn't worry you. I'm sure your 'not so' Secret Santa is sorting it, in fact I'm sure I remember her discussing buying things for SS.


And I'm sure she's "always prepared"! 
I think I've taken some liberty with the quote?:Hilarious


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Britt said:


> No parcel here yet


Mine hasn't come yet either, but still just over a week before the deadline


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Safe to say I expect a LOT of parcels to be posted at the death lol!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Safe to say I expect a LOT of parcels to be posted at the death lol!!


Yep, I haven't had mine yet (which is absolutely fine by the way, ages 'till Christmas) and I haven't posted mine yet either. (or have I?...………….………. no clues here, ho, ho, ho)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ooooh it's all getting very Christmassy in here!!!!

I can safely say based on the years when I've been involved in running SS that no-one should worry about not having their parcel yet. I would say at least half only go out in the last week before the posting deadline. Plus some keen beans have posted verrrrrry early this year 

Anyway, if you receive it early you're then tasked with keeping naughty black and white pusses from breaking into it.....or is that just me :Hilarious

Anyway, spare a thought for Santa in all this...


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

JaimeandBree said:


> Ooooh it's all getting very Christmassy in here!!!!
> 
> I can safely say based on the years when I've been involved in running SS that no-one should worry about not having their parcel yet. I would say at least half only go out in the last week before the posting deadline. Plus some keen beans have posted verrrrrry early this year
> 
> ...


I definitely have the same problem with naughty black and white pusses! My present cupboard is already overflowing into a present room which has had to be closed off to mischievous Pixie's! Still haven't figured out how to safely wrap gifts with her around - keep threatening to ship her off to a cattery for a night


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

The decorated boxes are something else 

I'm not getting excited yet... maybe next week...


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I definitely have the same problem with naughty black and white pusses! My present cupboard is already overflowing into a present room which has had to be closed off to mischievous Pixie's! Still haven't figured out how to safely wrap gifts with her around - keep threatening to ship her off to a cattery for a night


I'm still putting a very over ripe banana nearby. Works a treat. You should see the look of disgust on Moo's face lol


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

The parcel arrived today. Pooh was sound asleep and I put the box in the cupboard where it will stay until Xmas xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Britt said:


> View attachment 377349
> 
> 
> The parcel arrived today. Pooh was sound asleep and I put the box in the cupboard where it will stay until Xmas xx


Brilliant, you know I was wondering how to cover the label because someone else had 'scribbled' it out in the photo? I'm such an idiot - just put something over it :Hilarious


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Brilliant, you know I was wondering how to cover the label because someone else had 'scribbled' it out in the photo? I'm such an idiot - just put something over it :Hilarious


Yes I didn't know how to hide my address so I decided that my iPhone would do the trick 

I have a confession to make -- I shook the box a bit but couldn't figure out what the content is


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Britt said:


> Yes I didn't know how to hide my address so I decided that my iPhone would do the trick
> 
> I have a confession to make -- I shook the box a bit but couldn't figure out what the content is


I hope there's nothing too fragile in there; or well protected, if so


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Erm... yes I was going to request that my recipient does not shake their box too energetically


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes!!!! @Willow_Warren has sent a trifle!!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> Yes!!!! @Willow_Warren has sent a trifle!!!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

No knock on the door from Mr postman yet :,-(

However,

Had some fun putting together my SS parcel ❤ I really wish i was my own recipient 

Have to say the SS has really lifted me and made me excited for Xmas even though I thought I’d struggle with celebrating Christmas this year after everything which has happened ❤ 

Thank you ❤


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Without disclosing whether I have or haven't posted my parcel yet... I do hope we are not judged too severely on our wrapping! Never have I ever had to wrap such an awkward shaped bunch of presents.


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> Without disclosing whether I have or haven't posted my parcel yet... I do hope we are not judged too severely on our wrapping! Never have I ever had to wrap such an awkward shaped bunch of presents.


 Im the same. The wrapping in mines is atrocious!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

jadeh31 said:


> Im the same. The wrapping in mines is atrocious!


Boxes are your friend people. put everything funny shaped in it's own box, then wrap. Or just stick with funny wrapping, lets call it 'artisan'


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Fitting it all in the outer box was like playing a complex game of Tetris!

Kept rearranging to try and get it all in!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I am very much looking forward to our recipient seeing some outtakes from the wrapping etc, obviously I shan’t post them until after the Big Day but I have laughed at how much Oscar has enjoyed “helping”


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Lola was scared of the wrapping paper and retreated to the sofa  

The then rolled around on the carpet where the smelly toys had been


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

It's seems like it's been days since we've seen any new deliveries. I'm starting to get withdrawal symptoms from not seeing excited kitties sitting on boxes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I could post a photo of an excited kitty sitting on a box before it was sent but that would give the game away


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I’m sure a lot of people are fervently working away to meet the posting deadline! Searching for a larger box, adding extra presents, scribbling down the clue and running out of wrapping paper! 

Moi.... I couldn’t possibly say...


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

jadeh31 said:


> Im the same. The wrapping in mines is atrocious!


Mine too .... I'm not a wrapping pro lol.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Britt said:


> Mine too .... I'm not a wrapping pro lol.


At least I haven't got many to wrap for family this year - the teenagers all want money so just need some fancy christmassy envelopes for them !


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Bertie'sMum said:


> At least I haven't got many to wrap for family this year - the teenagers all want money so just need some fancy christmassy envelopes for them !


I have no family left and my friends all live in the UK or the US. I order what I need on amazon and have it delivered to them


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Boxes are your friend people. put everything funny shaped in it's own box, then wrap. Or just stick with funny wrapping, lets call it 'artisan'


That's what I do with most of my Christmas gifts!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Will post a pic soon... but 1 parcel received (which I'm sure will be a relief for @huckybuck )


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Here is the parcel. I have a suspicion this one is for Ed and Darcy.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Here is the parcel. I have a suspicion this one is for Ed and Darcy.
> 
> View attachment 377855


WOO HOO!!!

Now that one is a relief lol!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Almost December, bet the parcels start rolling in thick and fast over the next few days!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> WOO HOO!!!
> 
> Now that one is a relief lol!!!


Was it lost? I feel I need to know...! I don't know why, I just do  #noseyparker


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Was it lost? I feel I need to know...! I don't know why, I just do  #noseyparker


I bet whatever it is won't beat last year's shenanigans.... Elves HB & JB needed a stiff drink after that :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I had two parcels delivered yesterday - neither was from my Secret Santa :Arghh
But one was a new laptop


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I bet whatever it is won't beat last year's shenanigans.... Elves HB & JB needed a stiff drink after that :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Hmm, wonder what that was....


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Vanessa131 said:


> Hmm, wonder what that was....


Wouldn't possibly like to name and shame


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Soooo,

Today I actually came close to kissing the face off my dpd man 

We have a huuuuge Secret Santa parcel :Cat

So much so that I'm sure Stephen nearly passed out carrying it down my path :Hilarious

To say i was over the moon to accept this beauty on behalf of my boys, is an understatement!

Thank you so much to our SS, whoever you are ❤ They have obviously been spoilt rotten :Happy

On behalf of my boys this one said 'Thank you' ❤



















❤❤ Ed ❤❤


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> Soooo,
> 
> Today I actually came close to kissing the face off my dpd man
> 
> ...


I think that look says "aren't you going to open it?"


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Charity said:


> I think that look says "aren't you going to open it?"


Heh, yes, Ed is all, "Errrrrm, what's this then? Is it for me? When are you opening it Mum?"


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

:Hilarious

I’ve had to explain to him that I can’t open it yet as it’s against the rules :Hilarious Xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

He was like ‘i’ll Just sit here on my box and make sure my brothers don’t break in then’ :Hilarious xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh another beautifully decorated one to tick off woo hoo!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> :Hilarious
> 
> I've had to explain to him that I can't open it yet as it's against the rules :Hilarious Xx


I didn't think there WERE any rules when it came to cats and boxes, just 2 words. *Mine *and *Now .*


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Cully said:


> I didn't think there WERE any rules when it came to cats and boxes, just 2 words. *Mine *and *Now .*


Stop encouraging me @Cully otherwise I will be in big trouble with Santa and her elves lol xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Clairabella Your SS was worried they hadn't put SS on it lol - somehow I think you guessed correctly it was the SS parcel!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Been trying so hard to get my secret santa gifts wrapped and boxed this evening.

The tonks have been helping. After Christmas I'll have to post a few more pics, but this was them seeing if maybe just maybe some of the gifts I've been buying were for them (and I've cropped this so there are no clues visible!!!) :-D


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Psygon said:


> Been trying so hard to get my secret santa gifts wrapped and boxed this evening.
> 
> The tonks have been helping. After Christmas I'll have to post a few more pics, but this was them seeing if maybe just maybe some of the gifts I've been buying were for them (and I've cropped this so there are no clues visible!!!) :-D
> 
> View attachment 377954


What helpful little elves 

I always feel like lying down in a darkened room after the fiasco of trying to wrap and box up SS gifts with two little tealeafs on the loose :Hilarious


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> What helpful little elves
> 
> I always feel like lying down in a darkened room after the fiasco of trying to wrap and box up SS gifts with two little tealeafs on the loose :Hilarious


I always feel like I need a very large glass of wine afterwards!!

One of our parcels has arrived!!! I'm so excited! :Cat The cats were very interested straight away, I think they know it's for them!


















Thank you to our Secret Santa!!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> Been trying so hard to get my secret santa gifts wrapped and boxed this evening.
> 
> The tonks have been helping. After Christmas I'll have to post a few more pics, but this was them seeing if maybe just maybe some of the gifts I've been buying were for them (and I've cropped this so there are no clues visible!!!) :-D
> 
> View attachment 377954


They look like a feline drug squad, swarming all over suspicious contraband. Not that I have any experience of such things myself of course.:Hilarious


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> @urbantigers
> 
> Your lovely SS has informed me that they will be holding off postage until the very last minute so hopefully that helps you a bit (however I secretly think they are using your predicament as a great excuse for their own tardiness lol!!)


I can't even remember whether I responded to this but thank you!

I feel I should apologise to my recipient for sending crap stuff. Sorry! I have tried but everything is still crazy here. Still have workmen coming, doing loads of overtime at work and now I'm being tested for Myeloma. Can we just skip to 2019 please and give Christmas a miss?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

urbantigers said:


> I can't even remember whether I responded to this but thank you!
> 
> I feel I should apologise to my recipient for sending crap stuff. Sorry! I have tried but everything is still crazy here. Still have workmen coming, doing loads of overtime at work and now I'm being tested for Myeloma. Can we just skip to 2019 please and give Christmas a miss?


I'm sorry to read that @urbantigers  My mother in law was diagnosed with multiple myeloma on New Years Eve 2011, so we've learnt a lot about it in the past (almost) 7 years. I think you need to put yourself first, that's what I think. I'm sure your gifts are lovely. Let me know how you get on, here if you need a myeloma ear.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

All Excited here our Secret Santa parcel has (literally) just arrived (well I'm excited - Bertie couldn't give a hoot, he ran away when I showed him the parcel !!!!!) Now just got to wait 3 weeks and 3 days before we can open it 










(To our Secret Santa - I looked everywhere for Christmas paper with cats this year but couldn't find a single sheet so think I'm going to be opening this VERY carefully and recycling the paper for next year !!!!)


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Bertie'sMum said:


> All Excited here our Secret Santa parcel has (literally) just arrived (well I'm excited - Bertie couldn't give a hoot, he ran away when I showed him the parcel !!!!!) Now just got to wait 3 weeks and 3 days before we can open it
> 
> View attachment 378282
> 
> ...


Uh huh you've given away your "secret" identity now you'll have to wait several years before you can safely recycle it


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

SbanR said:


> Uh huh you've given away your "secret" identity now you'll have to wait several years before you can safely recycle it


We'll have to all try and use that design paper next year!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Uh huh you've given away your "secret" identity now you'll have to wait several years before you can safely recycle it


Ah but I can use it for presents for family and friends next year


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I lost count of the amount of times I had to lift Suki out of the box while trying to wrap everything.

Dozy mummy left a present to be wrapped in her bag...and when she got up in the morning Milo was wide-eyed, there was a crunchy texture to the carpet and an accompanying "herbal" smell through the house !!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

9 pages to check out looking for the parcel I sent 

I didn't really re-read the rules and thought they were the same as last time I took part in the SS thing. It appears I did it all wrong. I hope my SS will forgive me. I'll do better next year.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Unless it's under 2kg in weight @MilleD I'd be looking at alternatives. I discovered this when I was looking at posting Bozita the other day - 5 cartons is under the limit and £2.95, 6 cartons pushed it over the 2kg into around £15! Madness!


Royal Mail is just as expensive as Belgian Mail. Outrageous


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Something came for us yesterday addressed to me and 'Master Bagpuss' - I presume this is from SS? Thank you, if so!

Unfortunately I wasn't in so will collect it from the depot on Monday.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Two more parcels arrived this morning - and neither from my Secret Santa :Arghh


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> Two more parcels arrived this morning - and neither from my Secret Santa :Arghh


Everything comes to those who wait


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

What if it doesn't?

Sincerely, Parcel-less from the Seaside


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(Has anyone cheated and opened any presents yet? Or had any furry assistance in opening any?)


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> (Has anyone cheated and opened any presents yet? Or had any furry assistance in opening any?)


Now, now Mrs F, that wouldn't be ( as they say) playing cricket lol.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> (Has anyone cheated and opened any presents yet? Or had any furry assistance in opening any?)


Our first parcel is safely stored away and will be till Xmas. I don't trust the tonks. With good reason obviously.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Has anyone else noticed Christmas fever has started when out grocery shopping?
Tesco took 3 times longer than usual and it's only Dec 1st. 
Glad to get home and scoff a mince pie with a cuppa.
No parcel yet, sigh!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> Has anyone else noticed Christmas fever has started when out grocery shopping?
> Tesco took 3 times longer than usual and it's only Dec 1st.
> Glad to get home and scoff a mince pie with a cuppa.
> No parcel yet, sigh!


I went into Newcastle briefly after work yesterday about 2.30pm. I couldn't believe how busy it was... I didn't think Christmas shopping rush normally started this early. I was going to buy something in TK Maxx but got put off by massive queues!!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Cully said:


> Has anyone else noticed Christmas fever has started when out grocery shopping?
> Tesco took 3 times longer than usual and it's only Dec 1st.
> Glad to get home and scoff a mince pie with a cuppa.
> No parcel yet, sigh!


I cant bear it, Morrison's is always *heaving* with people at the moment. its my nightmare :Nailbiting


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> What if it doesn't?
> 
> Sincerely, Parcel-less from the Seaside


I'm still parcel-less too.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Cully said:


> Has anyone else noticed Christmas fever has started when out grocery shopping?
> Tesco took 3 times longer than usual and it's only Dec 1st.


I think its a combination of being the end of the month, so people have been paid, also for quite a few it's actually their last pay day until Christmas.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> What if it doesn't?
> 
> Sincerely, Parcel-less from the Seaside





MilleD said:


> I'm still parcel-less too.


I think there's actually quite a few parcels still outstanding, so don't think we need to worry, we're parcel-less too. I'm sure they're on the way or people will be rushing to post *TOMORROW* as its the *DEADLINE. *


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Whompingwillow said:


> I cant bear it, Morrison's is always *heaving* with people at the moment. its my nightmare :Nailbiting


Hmm, your mention of Morrisons gave me a light bulb moment! Perhaps all the locals here are having to use Tesco as our Morrisons branch burnt down recently.:Bag


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MilleD said:


> I'm still parcel-less too.


 I think we can only complain of being parceless if we have actually posted our own SS.lol.
Don't mench you've sent yours on here though. Mums the word and we have way too many amateur detectives.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cully said:


> I think we can only complain of being parceless if we have actually posted our own SS.lol.
> Don't mench you've sent yours on here though. Mums the word and we have way too many amateur detectives.


I can complain whether I have or I haven't 

I am the Queen of Procrastination.

Or am I?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> I think there's actually quite a few parcels still outstanding, so don't think we need to worry, we're parcel-less too. I'm sure they're on the way or people will be rushing to post *TOMORROW* as its the *DEADLINE. *


*SORRY, WHAT WAS THAT???*


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> *TOMORROW* as its the *DEADLINE. *


Chop Chop peeps!!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I hate grocery shopping at Christmas! Booked my delivery slot for 23rd and except for a couple of extra treats it's the same as usual!! 

Tesco and Sainsbury's near us both open on Boxing day..people just go nuts.

Bah humbug....


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> I think we can only complain of being parceless if we have actually posted our own SS.lol.
> Don't mench you've sent yours on here though. Mums the word and we have way too many amateur detectives.


I put my miss Marple hat on when my first parcel arrived and have totally figured out my sender :-D


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Ali71 said:


> I hate grocery shopping at Christmas! Booked my delivery slot for 23rd and except for a couple of extra treats it's the same as usual!!
> 
> Tesco and Sainsbury's near us both open on Boxing day..people just go nuts.
> 
> Bah humbug....


I have no idea what we're doing on Xmas day... Let alone planned the food :O


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> I put my miss Marple hat on when my first parcel arrived and have totally figured out my sender :-D


Assuming of course you figured it out correctly


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Sometimes Miss Marple's first guess is not correct. The obvious suspect is rarely the murderer!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Assuming of course you figured it out correctly


I should write it down and time stamp it so I can see if I'm right when I see the clues!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ali71 said:


> I hate grocery shopping at Christmas! Booked my delivery slot for 23rd and except for a couple of extra treats it's the same as usual!!
> 
> Tesco and Sainsbury's near us both open on Boxing day..people just go nuts.
> 
> Bah humbug....


I know, the shops are shut for one day people!

It's obscene really.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Cully said:


> Has anyone else noticed Christmas fever has started when out grocery shopping?
> Tesco took 3 times longer than usual and it's only Dec 1st.
> Glad to get home and scoff a mince pie with a cuppa.
> No parcel yet, sigh!


As some might know I shop at https://www.stonemanor.uk.com (a British store in Everberg, Belgium) once a week and yesterday was crazy ... Next week Santa will be there so I expect even more craziness


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh shops .... don't even get me started on Manchester Christmas Markets! You can't move. What's the attraction when you can get half the stuff they sell for a lot less in places like B&M?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jannor said:


> Oh shops .... don't even get me started on Manchester Christmas Markets! You can't move. What's the attraction when you can get half the stuff they sell for a lot less in places like B&M?


I think it's the Christmas equivalent of 'magic holiday dust'. You know the thing, you see something in a shop whilst away that is the most fantastic thing ever - but once you get it home you wonder what on earth you saw in the hideous thing?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Psygon said:


> I should write it down and time stamp it so I can see if I'm right when I see the clues!


Post it here NOW and we'll all be your witness


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I think it's the Christmas equivalent of 'magic holiday dust'. You know the thing, you see something in a shop whilst away that is the most fantastic thing ever - but once you get it home you wonder what on earth you saw in the hideous thing?


Yes, you must be right 

I don't think they're going anywhere as the Council get a small fortune in rent. Much to the delight of the pickpockets and the spicehead "homeless" beggars


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I know, the shops are shut for one day people!
> 
> It's obscene really.


We used to live in an area that was predominantly Muslim (right near the local mosque). Christmas was great as there was this little food shop that sold so many veggies and spices and it was open on Christmas day! I miss living there, and I miss the shop! :-D


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I have a parcel marked as arrived but it's not been posted on here yet @Faye1995

My elf has definitely been naughty this year!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I do have a couple of Santas who have informed me they need an extension due to unforeseen circumstances - this will only extend their deadline by a couple of days. Hoping that all other parcels will be on their way tomorrow unless I hear otherwise!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Sorry! I’ve not been well at all hence not being on. Been seeing different people to try get help. My parcel has arrivedN Thankyou very much secret Santa!!! Xx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Faye1995 said:


> Sorry! I've not been well at all hence not being on. Been seeing different people to try get help. My parcel has arrivedN Thankyou very much secret Santa!!! Xx


I hope you feel better soon Faye xxx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Has anybody else felt slightly guilty buying cat things, then wrapping them with the help of your cat(s), and the things not being FOR your cat(s)?

Don’t worry Joey, Santa will be coming to you IF you are a good boy and let mummy sleep....


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I worked as a copper but when it comes to SS I'm a bad detective lol. I remember not being able to figure out who sent me my parcel years ago while the clue was a Chester Cat. Being Belgian I had never heard of if, I must have looked like a fool and my lovely SS was upset


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Britt said:


> I worked as a copper but when it comes to SS I'm a bad detective lol. I remember not being able to figure out who sent me my parcel years ago while the clue was a Chester Cat. Being Belgian I had never heard of if, I must have looked like a fool and my lovely SS was upset


Don't worry Britt - at least this year you should probably get who it is!!!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Look what has just arrived!!!!!! 








This made me laugh out loud!! :Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Faye1995 said:


> Sorry! I've not been well at all hence not being on. Been seeing different people to try get help. My parcel has arrivedN Thankyou very much secret Santa!!! Xx


Thank you little Elf and hope you are getting the support you need lovely - glad the parcel has arrived. Hope Jasper ok and you are getting a bit better xxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tigermoon said:


> Look what has just arrived!!!!!!
> View attachment 378626
> 
> This made me laugh out loud!! :Hilarious
> View attachment 378627


What a gorgeously wrapped pressie!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Look what has just arrived!!!!!!
> View attachment 378626
> 
> This made me laugh out loud!! :Hilarious
> View attachment 378627


Where is the obligatory inspectorate???????


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Look what has just arrived!!!!!!
> View attachment 378626
> 
> This made me laugh out loud!! :Hilarious
> View attachment 378627


How do you get a parcel delivery on Sunday (well one that's not from Amazon at least)?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Ali71 said:


> I hate grocery shopping at Christmas! Booked my delivery slot for 23rd and except for a couple of extra treats it's the same as usual!!
> 
> Tesco and Sainsbury's near us both open on Boxing day..people just go nuts.
> 
> Bah humbug....


I've never understood how that works. I use Tesco delivery occasionally and book a slot, choose my shopping, then pay.
How can you book your slot so far in advance? Surely you wouldn't know exactly what you're going to need, nor how much it will cost.
Or are you able to book your advance slot ( small booking fee charged), but don't pay anything until you actually have all your shopping in your basket and place your order?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

You book a slot and the do a pretend shop - I usually add wine until I hit the required amount for delivery. 

Your card details are taken but you aren’t actually charged. 

Then as it gets nearer the time I edit my cart and do my proper shop!!!

When the actual items get delivered then you get charged. At least this is how I do it with Ocado.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> What a gorgeously wrapped pressie!!!


The delivery guy was crying with laughter at the door! "Look what is written there!" he chuckled. 


SbanR said:


> Where is the obligatory inspectorate???????


It'll happen hopefully when she comes up to bed, so I'll post pics later 


LJC675 said:


> How do you get a parcel delivery on Sunday (well one that's not from Amazon at least)?


Hermes??


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

The inspection...


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> You book a slot and the do a pretend shop - I usually add wine until I hit the required amount for delivery.
> 
> Your card details are taken but you aren't actually charged.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this reminder @huckybuck !! I've booked a delivery for the 22nd. The latest I can do without premium passes etc.

I usually use this shop just to make sure we have our usual stuff and with avoiding the actual chaos of the shop!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I usually use it for all the heavy big stuff stuff like wine, tonic, beer, loo rolls...
As well as anything I've forgotten.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Woohoo, Suter and Kalex have received their parcel and send big squishy kisses to their Secret Santa:

Inspection time








More inspection








Claimed by Kalex:


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> You book a slot and the do a pretend shop - I usually add wine until I hit the required amount for delivery.
> 
> Your card details are taken but you aren't actually charged.
> 
> ...


I tried to do this today with Tesco. Even though I booked a slot for the 21st it still said I had to checkout by 5pm today or lose my slot. If anyone knows how to book a xmas slot with them and not have to checkout yet then I'd like to hear. I could do with getting heavy items delivered nearer the day as it's difficult trying to carry a lot on my scooter.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Cully said:


> I tried to do this today with Tesco. Even though I booked a slot for the 21st it still said I had to checkout by 5pm today or lose my slot. If anyone knows how to book a xmas slot with them and not have to checkout yet then I'd like to hear. I could do with getting heavy items delivered nearer the day as it's difficult trying to carry a lot on my scooter.


I did mine with Sainbury's, and I did check out. But then you can still edit the order up to a certain cut off point nearer the time. So I just picked a bunch of things I usually buy, to make sure we have some food for that week without needing to brave the shops! Nearer the time I'll login again to make edits.

So I've checked out, but they won't charge until the day (they never do anyway, until they know for sure they have stock of all the items).


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

SuboJvR said:


> I did mine with Sainbury's, and I did check out. But then you can still edit the order up to a certain cut off point nearer the time. So I just picked a bunch of things I usually buy, to make sure we have some food for that week without needing to brave the shops! Nearer the time I'll login again to make edits.
> 
> So I've checked out, but they won't charge until the day (they never do anyway, until they know for sure they have stock of all the items).


You do have to check out, they don't charge your card until they do your shop. Then you can go in and alter the things in your basket up until a short while before (not 100% sure of the cut off, but I've been due to receive an order the next morning and been able to change things the night before)

Edit, just noticed I replied to the wrong person, and then wrote pretty well the same as @SuboJvR


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Collected ours from the depot. Thank you Santa!

I took it out the bag, sorry if I wasn't meant to! I've not poked or looked at anything though, I promise - not even the clue!

It's all been put away safely until the big day now.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

And now we have two!

Obviously I've attempted some miss Marple sleuthing on this one too... Can't wait to see who it is from :-D


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wohooo!! We have a parcel... thank you SS. Sorry for the lack of fluffs but it arrived at work...I'll update some more tomorrow


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@Cully

If you book your slot, you just pick what you think you need (or fill the basket with wine, I'd probably leave it in too) as long as you hit the minimum spend you're fine.

You can edit the contents as many times as you like, just remember to check out each time so the amendments get noted. You have usually up to about 11.45pm the night before to do this. You won't pay till the delivery takes place .


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> @Cully
> 
> If you book your slot, you just pick what you think you need (or fill the basket with wine, I'd probably leave it in too) as long as you hit the minimum spend you're fine.
> 
> You can edit the contents as many times as you like, just remember to check out each time so the amendments get noted. You have usually up to about 11.45pm the night before to do this. You won't pay till the delivery takes place .


I do this too, it works really well, it takes away so much stress, especially as someone people shop as though the shops will be shut for months on end.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I booked my Ocado slot for 20th Decmeber about 3 months ago! Well, at least 2 months. When the Christmas slots were first released. As already stated, you just book your slot, fill it with whatever you like (in my case a load of stuff from my favourites) and as long as you reach the minimum spend you can checkout. You then edit the order as many times as you like up until a certain time. That's usually late the day before but at Christmas it's a couple of days before. So I have groceries coming on 20th (the only day delivery is free for smart pass holders) and an Abel & Cole veg box (plus possibly some other stuff as they sell groceries, dairy etc too) coming on Christmas Eve. So no need to go anywhere near a supermarket! Theoretically. Bet I end up in M&S on Christmas Eve. I'll think I've got there nice and early along with about 3000 others who also thought they'd got there early to beat the crowds.

Someone mentioned Manchester's Christmas markets - I used to love them but think they've gone really downhill over the years, although it's a few since I've been. I used to work in Manchester city centre at the town hall so walked through the ones by the town hall daily (chocolate coated fruit kebab was my Friday treat  ). Nowadays I don't bother as crowds, cobbles and wheelchairs/scooters isn't a great combination.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

LJC675 said:


> You do have to check out, they don't charge your card until they do your shop. Then you can go in and alter the things in your basket up until a short while before (not 100% sure of the cut off, but I've been due to receive an order the next morning and been able to change things the night before)
> 
> Edit, just noticed I replied to the wrong person, and then wrote pretty well the same as @SuboJvR


Great minds etc lol. Thanks to both. Will give it a try with just some basics I need anyway.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm actually finding this whole thing to be quite a game changer!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Vanessa131 said:


> I do this too, it works really well, it takes away so much stress, especially as someone people shop as though the shops will be shut for months on end.


It's not so much the crowds but how rude people are. Don't they realise they are not the only ones who have Christmas shopping to do? And why do they stand in the middle of a crowded aisle *CHATTING *and holding everyone up? And why do they leave their trolley then go off searching for other items, leaving it in the way of other shoppers? :Arghh :Arghh :Arghh


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Cully said:


> It's not so much the crowds but how rude people are. Don't they realise they are not the only ones who have Christmas shopping to do? And why do they stand in the middle of a crowded aisle *CHATTING *and holding everyone up? And why do they leave their trolley then go off searching for other items, leaving it in the way of other shoppers? :Arghh :Arghh :Arghh


Haha!!! Shall we start a bah humbug thread.. room 101 Christmas style!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> It's not so much the crowds but how rude people are. Don't they realise they are not the only ones who have Christmas shopping to do? And why do they stand in the middle of a crowded aisle *CHATTING *and holding everyone up? And why do they leave their trolley then go off searching for other items, leaving it in the way of other shoppers? :Arghh :Arghh :Arghh


This happens all year though... I'm an anti-social shopper. Have a strict order to the shop (and loading the bags). Can't stand people getting in my way!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> This happens all year though... I'm an anti-social shopper. Have a strict order to the shop (and loading the bags). Can't stand people getting in my way!


With me it's Christmas *and* school holidays!!!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Cully said:


> With me it's Christmas *and* school holidays!!!


Ah school holidays. My birthday often falls over Easter, and our wedding anniversary is in the may Half term. makes taking time off terrible!!!


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

What a bunch of old grumps! :Hilarious
(I feel quite similar about crowds and shopping though I wont lie...)


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Cully said:


> With me it's Christmas *and* school holidays!!!


My birthday is August!

I must say, one of the very best things about having a daughter at uni is that we never ever again have to go on holiday in school holidays. I have paid my dues and now it is cheaper!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Just wondering if any of you live near me? Getting slightly worried that I haven't got all the right supermarket etiquette 

Hannah :Bag


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> Just wondering if any of you live near me? Getting slightly worried that I haven't got all the right supermarket etiquette
> 
> Hannah :Bag


Hahaha :-D


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Tawny75 said:


> My birthday is August!
> 
> I must say, one of the very best things about having a daughter at uni is that we never ever again have to go on holiday in school holidays. I have paid my dues and now it is cheaper!!


Spare a thought for the teachers here, please. School holidays until pensioned.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Willow_Warren said:


> Just wondering if any of you live near me? Getting slightly worried that I haven't got all the right supermarket etiquette
> 
> Hannah :Bag


Well I mill around in a completely disorganised manner, and will happily chat with folk. So it seems I also have the wrong etiquette!

Except in Aldi, I'm through the tills like lightning in Aldi :Nailbiting


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Is it wrong that I quite like shopping? I do a self-scan and pack as I go. Everything organised in its proper bag :Bag


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I like shopping but if too crowded I tend to avoid if can, especially long check out lines.
I will also chat to people in line or help someone looking for something.
I can spend ages in TK Maxx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Well I mill around in a completely disorganised manner, and will happily chat with folk. So it seems I also have the wrong etiquette!
> 
> Except in Aldi, I'm through the tills like lightning in Aldi :Nailbiting


Chatting is fine. Causing a huge traffic ( trolley) jam and being totally unaware you are causing it is different


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Cully said:


> Chatting is fine. Causing a huge traffic ( trolley) jam and being totally unaware you are causing it is different


It bugs me when people do this in the street when it's busy too! Completely blocking the pavement having a chat and seemingly oblivious that they are in everyone's way!!

I love TK Maxx too @Summercat especially now ours has got the homesense bit  I always end up spending far too much in there!!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Dumpling said:


> It bugs me when people do this in the street when it's busy too! Completely blocking the pavement having a chat and seemingly oblivious that they are in everyone's way!!
> 
> I love TK Maxx too @Summercat especially now ours has got the homesense bit  I always end up spending far too much in there!!


We have a completely separate Homesense store in my town. Is it any good? I can't stand the normal TK Maxx as I feel like I'm in a jumble sale (I don't much like shopping at the best of times though...).


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Dumpling said:


> It bugs me when people do this in the street when it's busy too! Completely blocking the pavement having a chat and seemingly oblivious that they are in everyone's way!!
> 
> I love TK Maxx too @Summercat especially now ours has got the homesense bit  I always end up spending far too much in there!!


I'm like that in the Range. I can happily disappear for several hours in there.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

MilleD said:


> We have a completely separate Homesense store in my town. Is it any good? I can't stand the normal TK Maxx as I feel like I'm in a jumble sale (I don't much like shopping at the best of times though...).


I like ours better now it's got the homesense bit, I'm not much of a rumager and tend to avoid the clothes bit!


Cully said:


> I'm like that in the Range. I can happily disappear for several hours in there.


I've just recently discovered the Range (there's been on near us ages, I've just never been!) it's great!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Dumpling said:


> I've just recently discovered the Range (there's been on near us ages, I've just never been!) it's great!


Only recently? It's like my favourite shop. I can get everything there 

I particularly love their very reasonable art supplies.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Well as we're all seriously derailing the parcels received thread, sorry @huckybuck. I'll add my shopping habits.
I like to be organised, now I know you're shocked to hear that. I have an app on my phone which ties in with Alexa. So if I run out of something I tell Alexa and she adds it to my shopping app. I always do a meal plan for the week and before going shopping I go through the plan and add what I need to my list.

My app gives me a list on my phone, it's organised in 'shelves' so when you add something to the list if puts it under the correct shelf category. I've ordered the shelves in the order that they are in the local Tesco that I use. So as I go in my list is ordered to match the layout of the store.

I also use scan and shop and I have those trolley bags to save mucking around with other bags. I tend to go early in the morning (normally before 6am) so I don't have to navigate other people doing what ever they're doing. Typically can be in and out in just over 30 mins


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> Spare a thought for the teachers here, please. School holidays until pensioned.


I do spare a thought I promise, my sister is a TA.



Cully said:


> I'm like that in the Range. I can happily disappear for several hours in there.


 Oh my word, I love love love that shop, I go to the one in Milton Keynes and like you say, lose myself for hours. There are rumours one is coing to my town into the building that Homebase currently occupies. We can but hope!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Parcels, parcels everywhere...but not at Funkin Towers. 

Maybe later


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Parcel received. Delivery man was bemused wondering why it was addressed to Misty, until I explained 
She had a sniff, then the sun came out so she skipped off out to chase leaves lol 
Thank you very much to SS. I have a good hideout for it until the big day.
:Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

All these parcels look great, things are getting very exciting  nothing arrived for @ewelsh girls, which is a good thing as I have no cupboards to hide them in!
Very exciting waiting though


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

LJC675 said:


> Well as we're all seriously derailing the parcels received thread, sorry @huckybuck. I'll add my shopping habits.
> I like to be organised, now I know you're shocked to hear that. I have an app on my phone which ties in with Alexa. So if I run out of something I tell Alexa and she adds it to my shopping app. I always do a meal plan for the week and before going shopping I go through the plan and add what I need to my list.
> 
> My app gives me a list on my phone, it's organised in 'shelves' so when you add something to the list if puts it under the correct shelf category. I've ordered the shelves in the order that they are in the local Tesco that I use. So as I go in my list is ordered to match the layout of the store.
> ...


What about the app that tells you the current offers/bargains? Don't you incorporate that into your shopping?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> All these parcels look great, things are getting very exciting  nothing arrived for @ewelsh girls, which is a good thing as I have no cupboards to hide them in!
> Very exciting waiting though


Try your purpose built utility room
You haven't posted a pic of Duracell n high jinks lately; I'm suffering withdrawal symptoms


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is Duracell who is white and not mud brown for once who is a very very busy girl.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

This is more Duracell


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> This is more Duracell
> View attachment 379094


Surely that's D for the dog chat advent calendar thread. Dirty Duracell


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> This is more Duracell
> View attachment 379094


Oh wow, the joys of terriers!! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I love that muddy durracel pic
Nice to have you back @ewelsh


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Despite the very best efforts of Yodel - they tossed it over a fence - my parcel has arrived and seems to be in one piece


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

YAYYYYYY ITS HERE

In a festive twist I missed the delivery man as hubby ditched me in B&Q for a bit whilst I was looking at Christmas lights, after I purposely worked from home today just in case! Fortunately our kind neighbour accepted it (just as well, I get a parcel every week for them)!

The inspection committee



















But... is this really for me??



















(In case anyone is wondering all the brown paper lying around is Joey's....)


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> This is more Duracell
> View attachment 379094


I was about to ask why she is called Duracell. Then I saw this and all became clear:Jawdrop


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Annie's and Bonny's Secret Santa parcel has arrived @Whompingwillow today and Mojo kindly checked whether it is okay for his friends in Dortmund.
He says it's fine and I shall be able to take it home with me when I visit the WWs.
More photos then of the piratesses receiving it. 

Thank you, dear Santa! It looks lovely from the photos!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Ha! I just adore that pic of dirty Phoebe


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oooh it's all starting to look very festive in here, bah humbugging aside  I hope Santa Paws gets those last few parcels delivered soon!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Once upon a time at Christmas....

Ooh Mummy is this for us...










Actually I think you'll find it's mine, all mine...thwack there goes poor Rafa...










She's behind yoooooou....










P-please Sir, can I share your box...










No!! Thwack! Teddy rules OK!










Teddypumpkin Esquire!! Naughty little thugs do not get ANY Christmas pres- YOWWWWWW OK take it!!










And Ted lived happily ever after...










The End


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Emmasian said:


> Once upon a time at Christmas....
> 
> Ooh Mummy is this for us...
> 
> ...


We shall have to make a toy and treat collection for the two poor pumpkins that got outmanouvered!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Not to mention a tetanus and Elastoplast fund for Mummy! No, please no one think Teddy would ever hurt me. We have an in joke where I point at him and say in mock horror, "You wouldn't bite your Mummy?!?" He does grab me but purring and incredibly gently for such a big lad.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> This is more Duracell
> View attachment 379094


That's my girl!
Ewelsh I see you've got your singing ornament out, in the first pic. Will it be serenading you during Christmas lunch?:Hilarious


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

It's arrived! And it's MAHOOOSIVE!!! unfortunately my two ignored it.... Probably because we're still doing DIY and the house is so full of boxes that they don't find them interesting any more :Bored

I'm sure they'll realise it's for them soon


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well the parcels are starting to arrive thick and fast! Think there's still some left to arrive! Lola was certainly very excited this morning at the prospect... (either that or she was running around inside because it was wet and miserable outside)


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

I cannot wait for my parcel to arrive so my two have something else to distract them than my tree!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I has a bootifully wrapped parcel 
It was on my doorstep this morning as I was about to go out so it has spent the day in the boot of my car but it is now inside.
The girls weren't very interested but they did want food so not really surprised.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just to let everyone know there were quite a few parcels posted last minute (Mon) and 1 or 2 still to be posted ASAP - reasons and excuses have been accepted and accounted for and thankfully I trust the Santa’s to deliver albeit slightly late. 

Please don’t panic if you haven’t received your parcels yet as the Elves are tracking closely and if any issues are of concern will alert you.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm quite pleased ours hasn't arrived before today - there was nowhere safe to store it before now. Getting all the Xmas decorations out tonight so that has freed up some safe cupboard space.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Roger that, I'll let Libby Loulou and Lottie know.

Lottie is on stag waiting for the delivery!


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh goodness! A big, heavy box rocked up yesterday but as it had a typed label and didn't say Cat Chat, I assumed it was a load of my Black Friday gift shopping and left it till tonight to open. I went to open it just now, after shoving the Pumpkin Pussycat Posse off it rather rudely, only to find it full of beautifully wrapped presents individually tagged for them! With a scream of "Oh crumpets!" (or something close) I slammed it shut and parcel taped madly.

Thanks in advance to both of our wonderful Santas. Some very excited pussycats cannot wait for Xmas Day!

You will be glad to see Raffsiwoo claimed this one!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Emmasian When you unpack that box could you just put Raffa in (perfect size) and send on to me I'll pass you my address.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Rafa sez thank you Auntie Citruspips and would you like a big cuggle...


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Roger that, I'll let Libby Loulou and Lottie know.
> 
> Lottie is on stag waiting for the delivery!
> 
> View attachment 379421


I love this photo of Lottie!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Whompingwillow said:


> I love this photo of Lottie!


For you @Whompingwillow


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

She looks like Salem the talking cat from Sabrina the Teenage Witch...he plotted to take over the world and was turned into a cat. Nuff said


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> She looks like Salem the talking cat from Sabrina the Teenage Witch...he plotted to take over the world and was turned into a cat. Nuff said


Very possible for Lottie


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> For you @Whompingwillow
> 
> View attachment 379474


BEAUTY!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Look what's arrived 









It's a very heavy box indeed.










Lovely cat stickers










No interest as yet, poor Lottie will be furious she missed Parcel force, she is out side tormenting some poor Pheasant, Loulou is on her throne totally oblivious and Libby is fast asleep on my bed!

Thank you SS it's very exciting, I'm itching to open  soon as the girls notice this box, Libby will be the first I will post some photos x


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I am getting soo excited for the openings thread! Can't wait to see my recipient opening their gift, it's always my favourite bit of Christmas and this year this is the only gift I'm giving so it's extra exciting.

I can't wait for Christmas to come now!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Someone has a huge interest in this Secret Santa box










It's mine Mummy, all mine and I like it


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Still parcel-less 

But no longer worried I've given the wrong address - sorry HB!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Still parcel-less
> 
> But no longer worried I've given the wrong address - sorry HB!


OMG is this a disaster???


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I will be looking forward to getting home to see if I have a parcel delivered


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cully said:


> OMG is this a disaster???


The cats have told me that it is


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MilleD said:


> Still parcel-less
> 
> But no longer worried I've given the wrong address - sorry HB!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Sorry @MilleD


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Got my second parcel today. Photos to follow :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Sorry @MilleD


It's wicked to laugh Charity. Those poor babies will be so looking forward to opening their pressies. And they have been SO good this year haven't they @MilleD ?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Sorry @MilleD


It's ok. I know I'm a dimwit :Sorry


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cully said:


> It's wicked to laugh Charity. Those poor babies will be so looking forward to opening their pressies. And they have been SO good this year haven't they @MilleD ?




I have to confess something here, they are parcel-less, AND I left Ralph outside in my catproofed garden all last night. :Sorry:Sorry:Sorry:Sorry:Sorry

He was outside the back door this morning when I came downstairs. I swear I counted them all in last night...

I felt so guilty, it must have rained on him and the only shelter out there is the outdoor cat tree I bought that has an enclosed bit at the bottom.

Poor Ralphy :Sorry:Sorry:Sorry:Sorry:Sorry


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Don't worry @MilleD remember me accidentally locking Freya out in torrential rain for 12 hours on Xmas Day? She must have been watching at the window, sodden, whilst her pig brothers basked in the central heating and scoffed all her Xmas Dinner. I felt so bad I confessed on Cat Chat and was suitably chastised.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

MilleD said:


> I have to confess something here, they are parcel-less, AND I left Ralph outside in my catproofed garden all last night. :Sorry:Sorry:Sorry:Sorry:Sorry
> 
> He was outside the back door this morning when I came downstairs. I swear I counted them all in last night...
> 
> ...


 Poor Ralph, bad slave!

I hope you grovelled big time


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

OMG Mille D - you BAD SLAVE!!!!!!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MilleD said:


> I have to confess something here, they are parcel-less, AND I left Ralph outside in my catproofed garden all last night. :Sorry:Sorry:Sorry:Sorry:Sorry
> 
> He was outside the back door this morning when I came downstairs. I swear I counted them all in last night...
> 
> ...


Shame on you :Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased
I'm sure you will grovel impressively to make amends


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

MilleD said:


> I have to confess something here, they are parcel-less, AND I left Ralph outside in my catproofed garden all last night. :Sorry:Sorry:Sorry:Sorry:Sorry
> 
> He was outside the back door this morning when I came downstairs. I swear I counted them all in last night...
> 
> ...


Oooops!! Poor boy! Has he forgiven you yet?

My husband's counting skills are sometimes lacking, he promised he had counted the ducks to bed the other day (there are only 6) and yet there was one running round on the lawn come morning :Shifty At least Mr Fox didn't realise!!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

We have had a delivery 

I was expecting my Christmas tree to be delivered today (pot grown real one) and as I was working from home I got up for a coffee about 11am, looked out of the window and there was a man walking towards my door carrying a box with a man carrying a Christmas tree hot on his heels! I went out to greet them and made box man hold on while I sorted out tree man and then I took the box in and noticed immediately it was not addressed to myself and had CCSS written on it. Lucky boys.

Kito was the first to give it a thorough investigation










But once he's wandered off Mosi claimed his prize


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Just 19 sleeps people!!!! :Wideyed


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Tigermoon said:


> Just 19 sleeps people!!!! :Wideyed


Yay!! Not long to wait now (although that has made me panic slightly, I need to finish Christmas shopping for the humans in my life now!)


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

Part of me is glad that I don't have mines yet as I know it's going to kill me not to open it!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

We had another big parcel delivered this afternoon!! It's addressed to Inca and Leela, Leela is very excited as you can see :Cat









I've had to go and hide the boxes now, not from the cats, but it's so hard for me to resist


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Awwww, leela is so pretty


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

jadeh31 said:


> Part of me is glad that I don't have mines yet as I know it's going to kill me not to open it!


Mr T has put mine up on a top shelf in the study so I can't reach it...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Erenya said:


> Awwww, leela is so pretty


She really is  such a sweet little face.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

No parcel yet, but I did get a “sorry I missed you card” from my Hermes. (I am waiting on one other thing to be delivered so this might not be secret Santa). The only thing ticked on the card is “1st attempt”, haven’t ticked safe place, neighbour, still with courier. When I track using the 8 digit number it says it was it was delivered and signed for, but that the parcel was from “next” definitely not ordered anything from next, so I’m very confused.

Hannah


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Willow_Warren said:


> No parcel yet, but I did get a "sorry I missed you card" from my Hermes. (I am waiting on one other thing to be delivered so this might not be secret Santa). The only thing ticked on the card is "1st attempt", haven't ticked safe place, neighbour, still with courier. When I track using the 8 digit number it says it was it was delivered and signed for, but that the parcel was from "next" definitely not ordered anything from next, so I'm very confused.
> 
> Hannah


Don't get me started with b****y Hermes...


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Tigermoon said:


> Just 19 sleeps people!!!! :Wideyed


That seems ages away still!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Erenya said:


> Awwww, leela is so pretty





Mrs Funkin said:


> She really is  such a sweet little face.


Aw thank you :Cat

She lulls people into a false sense of security, she sits looking very cute and acts like she's love a cuddle and then bites people when they stroke her! She's a feisty little lady


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Emmasian said:


> Don't worry @MilleD remember me accidentally locking Freya out in torrential rain for 12 hours on Xmas Day? She must have been watching at the window, sodden, whilst her pig brothers basked in the central heating and scoffed all her Xmas Dinner. I felt so bad I confessed on Cat Chat and was suitably chastised.


Yeah, yours is worse :Hilarious

(only because it was Christmas you understand )


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Poor Ralph, bad slave!
> 
> I hope you grovelled big time


Oh I did, it doesn't seem to have fazed him, there he was, wanting to go out again in the pitch black last night...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> OMG Mille D - you BAD SLAVE!!!!!!


I know


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cully said:


> Shame on you :Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased
> I'm sure you will grovel impressively to make amends


I did :Joyful


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Dumpling said:


> Oooops!! Poor boy! Has he forgiven you yet?
> 
> My husband's counting skills are sometimes lacking, he promised he had counted the ducks to bed the other day (there are only 6) and yet there was one running round on the lawn come morning :Shifty At least Mr Fox didn't realise!!


That could have been bad!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Psygon said:


> That seems ages away still!


Only two and a half weeks, so really not that long now


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I can report that I have a 'missed you' card from the Royal Mail, so I need to go to the delivery office.

I will be sooooooo disappointed if this isn't a secret santa pressie


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

urbantigers said:


> We have had a delivery
> 
> I was expecting my Christmas tree to be delivered today (pot grown real one) and as I was working from home I got up for a coffee about 11am, looked out of the window and there was a man walking towards my door carrying a box with a man carrying a Christmas tree hot on his heels! I went out to greet them and made box man hold on while I sorted out tree man and then I took the box in and noticed immediately it was not addressed to myself and had CCSS written on it. Lucky boys.
> 
> ...


 That's funny him sitting on it like that. Nobody else is touching it, that's for sure. All these parcels arriving is very exciting.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Don't get me started with b****y Hermes...


I'm sorry @huckybuck but I couldn't help but laugh. I have a parcel arriving today from Hermes, I will tell him about your parcel. You never know yours might turn up here!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I’m on half day today so I’m just hoping I’m home when they come today! Or if not leave proper info in the tracking card! 

It’s either SS bucket for ashes?!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Yippeeee!!!!

It was a secret Santa parcel 

Its addressed to Teddi and Ralph and this is teddi and jasper, but close enough ...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ralph has checked it out but jazzy thinks it's a seat.


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

We have officially received our parcel. Pixie has had a quick seat on it but not hugely interested, probably cos I'm ill and came straight back to bed so she has followed me!

No pictures as yet because my phone had no flash and it was too dark. Hopefully there'll be more interest later and we can get some pictures then for you all.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

@Pixie_Tinker_Bell hope you feel better soon...


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Willow_Warren said:


> @Pixie_Tinker_Bell hope you feel better soon...


Thank you. I woke up to several missed calls from work wanting me to go in today! I really hope I can pull myself together by tomorrow though as I have work for the next 6 days in a row (I'm only part time so rarely work so many days in a row) and had an absence recently so really can't afford another one so soon.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Got to share this. Ralph nearly always squints if you point a camera at him, or he moves or looks away, or he's got terrible eye bogies. For once got a decent pic and he looked at the camera! Maybe he's impressed with the fact he's got a pressie?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ooh ooh, as i was typing that the doorbell went.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

The box has been a little in the wars...


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Oh I did, it doesn't seem to have fazed him, there he was, wanting to go out again in the pitch black last night...


Hoping for more grovelling and extra super treats then


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> Thank you. I woke up to several missed calls from work wanting me to go in today! I really hope I can pull myself together by tomorrow though as I have work for the next 6 days in a row (I'm only part time so rarely work so many days in a row) and had an absence recently so really can't afford another one so soon.


Look after yourself:Nurse


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Got to share this. Ralph nearly always squints if you point a camera at him, or he moves or looks away, or he's got terrible eye bogies. For once got a decent pic and he looked at the camera! Maybe he's impressed with the fact he's got a pressie?
> 
> View attachment 379816


I have the same problem with Moo, it's very hard to get a full face pic without her turning her face away at the last second. I have to remind myself not to use the flash on her face. Lovely pic though, really shows his character:Snaphappy


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MilleD said:


> The box has been a little in the wars...
> View attachment 379818


Oh dear, I hope nothing is damaged!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Cully said:


> Look after yourself:Nurse


Thank you. On the plus side Pixie is behaving herself today and keeping me company. Think she knows she might have tipped me over the edge last night with her antics!


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I've just done a little count up and it looks like almost all the parcels have been received, just a few more to go! How on earth are we all meant to wait til Xmas!! It's so exciting!!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

It's arrived it's arrived 




























It's had a good sniff round on all sides.

(Please ignore the craft stuff/mess out in the background)


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

Still struggling to get any sort of picture with our parcel - I'm sure Pixie will be a lot more interested when it's time to open up and see what's inside.

For now she's had a little investigation


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I have to admit that I think I'm more interested in my parcels than the cats!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Sent mine today sorry for the delay


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

cava14 una said:


> Sent mine today sorry for the delay


Or did you? Perhaps it was sent weeks ago and you are double bluffing


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Or did you? Perhaps it was sent weeks ago and you are double bluffing


Have you had Oscar's yet?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Not yet. I know it's all in hand though  If my SS is reading this, please don't stress! I don't want people to be stressed, Oscar can happily wait until whenever.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Not yet. I know it's all in hand though  If my SS is reading this, please don't stress! I don't want people to be stressed, Oscar can happily wait until whenever.


 

Maybe urs will arrive tomoro or the next day Mrs F :Kiss


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm not worried, really I'm not, it will come when it comes  Oscar says he doesn't mind if it's late, as it means he will have an extra-long Christmas.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm not worried, really I'm not, it will come when it comes  Oscar says he doesn't mind if it's late, as it means he will have an extra-long Christmas.


You are so lovely Mrs F ❤ Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Aww, I'm not really (I just don't people to worry about something that's meant to be fun, that's all xx). Thanks *blush* xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Not yet. I know it's all in hand though  If my SS is reading this, please don't stress! I don't want people to be stressed, Oscar can happily wait until whenever.


I keep checking in hoping your's has arrived Mrs Funkin - mind you I think the screams of delight from the Funkin household when it finally does arrive will be heard the length and breadth of the country:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I think there are a couple kitty's still awaiting parcels.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I keep checking in hoping your's has arrived Mrs Funkin - mind you I think the screams of delight from the Funkin household when it finally does arrive will be heard the length and breadth of the country:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful


I'm very understated and not at all exciteable when it comes to Oscar. Ahem.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm very understated and not at all exciteable when it comes to Oscar. Ahem.


No comment


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Really hope it arrives soon Mrs F xxxx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine are waiting patiently too ...


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I am not sure if I saw @jadeh31 and @Faye1995 get their kitty's parcels

And Jack also says to the tune of an 80's song, Don't you forget about me now


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh that little face! How could he be forgotten? I'm sure he hasn't been.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Summercat said:


> I am not sure if I saw @jadeh31 and @Faye1995 get their kitty's parcels
> 
> And Jack also says to the tune of an 80's song, Don't you forget about me now
> 
> View attachment 380810


Who could forget about little Jack Pickles!! hope it turns up soon. Hope they all do.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Don't worry, I haven't told Jack about Santa yet but both have enjoyed trying to eat our artificial Christmas tree.:Cat


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Summercat said:


> Don't worry, I haven't told Jack about Santa yet but both have enjoyed trying to eat our artificial Christmas tree.:Cat


For some reason I read this as:

We've both enjoyed trying to eat the artificial Christmas tree

:-D


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

^^^ that made me laugh


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Summercat said:


> ^^^ that made me laugh


Me too! I was like... Wait, what?!

Then I reread it!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm hitting the wine!!!!

All parcels are now recorded as sent!!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Yeah jasper received his. I was naughty (I wasn't well at all, and was in and out of dr apt's and assessments) and forgot to post but I did so with a hint off our lovely @huckybuck

Jasper is very excited for his second Christmas with me, doing secret Santa


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

YAY 

I won't tell Oscar just yet as he is studying the inside of his eyelids 

Thanks Santa Huckybuck and your team of Elfen Helpers. Chin chin!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I'm hitting the wine!!!!
> 
> All parcels are now recorded as sent!!!! YAY!!!!!


Woohoo, excellent, enjoy your wine


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I'm hitting the wine!!!!
> 
> All parcels are now recorded as sent!!!! YAY!!!!!


Yay!! Enjoy your wine, you very much deserve it!!


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> I'm hitting the wine!!!!
> 
> All parcels are now recorded as sent!!!! YAY!!!!!


Enjoy!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I'm hitting the wine!!!!
> 
> All parcels are now recorded as sent!!!! YAY!!!!!


Thank you so much Clare - Mrs Santa Paws - and lovely elves xx

I'm sure i speak for others here too in saying that and in saying that it has been a pleasure and good fun to participate in SS so thank you for organising it and keeping us all in check lol xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I second that xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I third that  xx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I 4th it!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Clairabella 
Agree


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks so much, @huckybuck for organising it all, it's great fun.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@SuboJvR

Just to let you know that you should be receiving a small second parcel from your SS any minute now. 
Can you post on the thread when it arrives so they know it got there safely - thank you xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> @SuboJvR
> 
> Just to let you know that you should be receiving a small second parcel from your SS any minute now.
> Can you post on the thread when it arrives so they know it got there safely - thank you xx


That's a lovely little tribute to Liddy in your sig. ❤


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> @SuboJvR
> 
> Just to let you know that you should be receiving a small second parcel from your SS any minute now.
> Can you post on the thread when it arrives so they know it got there safely - thank you xx


Oooh how exciting!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

OMG can we open them yet?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> OMG can we open them yet?


In short - NO!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> OMG can we open them yet?


I wish!! Less than 2 weeks now though!!


----------



## jadeh31 (Aug 31, 2017)

We received ours today! All are extremely excited!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Charity said:


> In short - NO!


But I wanna!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

You can all just stop this right now! Opening your pressies indeed, such behaviour  

(Says she, who used to find her presents, slice open the sellotape and re-stick them)


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Says she, who used to find her presents, slice open the sellotape and re-stick them


You did that last Christmas?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Nah, I reckon I last did it in 1993  Husband hides my pressies now. Heh.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

I think we may open Joey’s on Christmas Eve.. not sure. We are visiting my dad on Christmas Day so wouldn’t want to open stuff for Joey and then run off! Maybe Christmas Day evening....


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> You can all just stop this right now! Opening your pressies indeed, such behaviour
> 
> (Says she, who used to find her presents, slice open the sellotape and re-stick them)


Some i.t clever CC member should hack into Oscar's cam immediately to keep an eye on Mrs F to make sure she doesn't pull the same trick with the SS parcel


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I think we'll definitely open ours on Christmas morning, it's the only main present we've got!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oscar has presents from my mum, our god-daughter, husband's auntie and obviously us (so far!)...I suspect he'll have way more gifts than us  do I care, not one jot. As for hacking into our CatCam, shame on you @SbanR for suggesting such a thing!


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I think we'll definitely open ours on Christmas morning, it's the only main present we've got!


Same I'm sooo excited about Joey's parcel!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Tawny75 said:


> But I wanna!!!


If you have a tantrum @Tawny75, your toys will be taken away from you


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar has presents from my mum, our god-daughter, husband's auntie and obviously us (so far!)...I suspect he'll have way more gifts than us  do I care, not one jot. As for hacking into our CatCam, shame on you @SbanR for suggesting such a thing!


Only to catch you resellotaping Oscar's parcel Mrs F


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Only to catch you resellotaping Oscar's parcel Mrs F


:Hilarious


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Funnily enough, we have this pile of presents sitting in our lounge waiting for Christmas day (some paper disguised) The only one that's missing is S&K's SS one. OH has 'put it somewhere' Now I'm not sure who he doesn't trust, or wants to remove temptation from, I'm going to presume it's the girls 'cos I'm very good !!!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I have put my lot's well out of their way as Timothy is Edward Scissor Paws when it comes to parcels I'm out on both Christmas and Boxing Day so I think will bring the parcels out on Christmas Eve morning and let them open them in their own time:Cat:Cat:Cat

Will take photos of the event of course.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

One of my boxes said that I could open it as all the pressies were wrapped inside. So I had a good feel of one :Joyful

I have no idea what it was 



I think I might be a Christmas eve opening as I'm round my sisters on the day.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I would love to open the main box! But don’t want to spoil the surprise. It’s just me and the furry and feathery critters on Christmas Day so will be trying my hardest to save all my presents till then (apart from the one I opened at the weekend... but I blame my mother for that... longer story)


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nah, I reckon I last did it in 1993  Husband hides my pressies now. Heh.


Mr T leaves mine at his Mums because I can't be trusted...

Edited because I am an idiot and he is called Mr T, not Mrs S!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

You lot are so naughty! I mean, I know I’m excited and everything and posted about wanting to open them now but at least I can be trusted to keep my hands to myself :Hilarious xx


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> You lot are so naughty! I mean, I know I'm excited and everything and posted about wanting to open them now but at least I can be trusted to keep my hands to myself :Hilarious xx


But it's sooo tempting!!

I've hidden mine upstairs, it stops me feeling too tempted! I'm a bit of a present squisher, I always try and work out what I've got 

I think we'll be opening on Christmas eve, Christmas will be a bit too crazy and I'm working on boxing day!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> You lot are so naughty! I mean, I know I'm excited and everything and posted about wanting to open them now but at least I can be trusted to keep my hands to myself :Hilarious xx


Hehehe

I've left ours totally sealed in the box they came in so as not to have any temptation!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I've shoved mine in the office so I don't keep looking at it and getting tempted to peek. 

It'll be opened first thing Xmas morning as Fern sleeps on my bed so it's the ideal time to let her examine each item without the others trying to get in on the action


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Our massive boxes are under the tree and the cats have been all over them...they have been used as beds and as look out points for the gardens!! The beautiful decorations have been pulled off and batted round the room!! I can safely say the gifts have been a hit so far and they’ve not even been opened lol!!!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

It will be opened Christmas morning I think. I'm not expecting any major reaction from Moo as she is one for mulling things over and taking her time.(very frustrating). She views anything new with suspicion so I hope our SS doesnt take it personally. She will get excited, I promise, but in her own time.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

We will open ours on Christmas morning and do the annual SS opening photoshoot....let's hope I don't repeat the year that I posted in the evening that I was about to start uploading pics then promptly fell asleep (read:- passed out from all the wine) leaving my poor SS hanging :Hilarious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

JaimeandBree said:


> We will open ours on Christmas morning and do the annual SS opening photoshoot....let's hope I don't repeat the year that I posted in the evening that I was about to start uploading pics then promptly fell asleep (read:- passed out from all the wine) leaving my poor SS hanging :Hilarious


That's hilarious!

I bet people wondered what had happened to you!

I hope I remember to take lots of photos. I should have a new phone then with an even more super dooper camera that I can practise with.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

In Germany Christmas Eve is the time for opening presents, but - as we will be at my parents’ then- the Secret Santa gift will be opened here on Christmas Morning as is the good old British tradition.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ChaosCat said:


> In Germany Christmas Eve is the time for opening presents, but - as we will be at my parents' - then the Secret Santa gift will be opened here on Christmas Morning after as is the good old British tradition.


When I lived in Germany, the Germans I worked with (on an RAF Base and JHQ Rheindahlen) thought we were weird that we opened them on Christmas Day.

It's funny how we all have similar but different traditions 

Their Christmas markets were proper though


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Now as an adult, I love opening presents on Christmas Eve it’s all so peaceful.

Christmas morning is such a flipping rush! Walk dogs, peel veg, Church, back to cook and make sure EVERYONE ELSE is happy! :Muted Yes I know that’s not very Christian of me :Shy


If my SS approves, may I open Loulou Libby’s and Lottie’s presents Christmas Eve. I’ll still post the photos Christmas Day or rather Christmas evening?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I see the attraction of Christmas Eve, pretty lights, peaceful, maybe a glass of wine:Cat


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oscar's parcel is here thank you Secret Santa  It's huge! I can't wait...errrrm, I mean Oscar can't wait to open it.

"What!? For me?"










"Nah, you're joking"










"Oh I'll just use it as a step if you don't mind..."










This is as close as he has got, I shall report back with further investigations.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I think we have our parcel .... dad said one has been delivered to his and I'm not expecting anything else. Will confirm when I've collected it.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

MilleD said:


> That's hilarious!
> 
> I bet people wondered what had happened to you!
> 
> I hope I remember to take lots of photos. I should have a new phone then with an even more super dooper camera that I can practise with.


I think I had mentioned that I'd been on the wine so I suspect they guessed


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar's parcel is here thank you Secret Santa  It's huge! I can't wait...errrrm, I mean Oscar can't wait to open it.
> 
> "What!? For me?"
> 
> ...


Yaaaah, Oscar must have been a very good boy this year 

Has he solved his clue yet?????


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We shall look at the clue on Christmas Eve I think, it will help to get us excited for opening


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

So excited for the opening thread. I want to see whats in all your boxes already!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Yay ❤ @Mrs Funkin & Jannor so pleased for you both that your parcels have arrived xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's a lovely interesting parcel Oscar


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It certainly is...can't wait to get solving!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Now as an adult, I love opening presents on Christmas Eve it's all so peaceful.
> 
> Christmas morning is such a flipping rush! Walk dogs, peel veg, Church, back to cook and make sure EVERYONE ELSE is happy! :Muted Yes I know that's not very Christian of me :Shy
> 
> If my SS approves, may I open Loulou Libby's and Lottie's presents Christmas Eve. I'll still post the photos Christmas Day or rather Christmas evening?


Save a lot of time ewelsh n only scrub the veg. You're losing all the nutrients if you peel the skin. Tell them you're thinking of healthy meals


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

For those of us with busy Christmas's entertaining or those away for the holidays it's ok to open parcels a teeny bit early if you want to - I always do it Christmas Eve before the family descend so we can take our time and savour the opening. Someone remind me to start the thread on the 23rd so that we are up and running ready for Christmas Eve unless anyone would like it a bit earlier...


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> For those of us with busy Christmas's entertaining or those away for the holidays it's ok to open parcels a teeny bit early if you want to - I always do it Christmas Eve before the family descend so we can take our time and savour the opening. Someone remind me to start the thread on the 23rd so that we are up and running ready for Christmas Eve unless anyone would like it a bit earlier...


Haha. I see Mrs F has put her hand up:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hah! No, we shall wait until the correct day, as per guidelines and protocol.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll probably open ours Christmas Eve as we have a non-cat person coming Christmas Day so I'm not opening them in front of him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh yes, we have non-cat people from, err, tomorrow until Christmas Day. Perhaps I should open them now, to be on the safe side :Hilarious


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

What happened to the guidelines and protocol Mrs F???


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

We have indeed received our parcel - Tilly keeps rubbing her head on it, I think she's scenting it to lay claim to it.








Or maybe there are smelly things inside ....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

SbanR said:


> What happened to the guidelines and protocol Mrs F???


I don't know. I'm fluctuating wildly between wanting to be good and follow the rules and being a bit naughty


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh yes, we have non-cat people from, err, tomorrow until Christmas Day. Perhaps I should open them now, to be on the safe side :Hilarious


*NO! NO! NO! :Arghh will someone tie this woman up?*


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It's OK @Cully I will of course keep it until Christmas, I'm just teasing.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Jannor said:


> We have indeed received our parcel - Tilly keeps rubbing her head on it, I think she's scenting it to lay claim to it.
> View attachment 381301
> 
> Or maybe there are smelly things inside ....


Oooh it's got a 'This way up' intriguing!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> For those of us with busy Christmas's entertaining or those away for the holidays it's ok to open parcels a teeny bit early if you want to - I always do it Christmas Eve before the family descend so we can take our time and savour the opening. Someone remind me to start the thread on the 23rd so that we are up and running ready for Christmas Eve unless anyone would like it a bit earlier...


Thank you! I will be doing this yipppeeeee, not that I'll tell Loulou Libby and Lottie or they will be throwing tantrums all day.



Charity said:


> I'll probably open ours Christmas Eve as we have a non-cat person coming Christmas Day so I'm not opening them in front of him.


 How could this person NOT be converted with the handsome Toppy and beautiful Bunty in his presence!


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Well ours will get opened on Christmas Eve as I shall be out most of Christmas Day ! So far Bertie has shown no interest at all in our parcel - hope he's more impressed when it gets opened


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I can't wait to get Sherlocking and helping people guess their clues, best part of SS!!!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I can't wait to get Sherlocking and helping people guess their clues, best part of SS!!!
> View attachment 381427


I thought the recipient has to solve the clue alone. I shall not be helping anybody so please do not ask me!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

LJC675 said:


> Oooh it's got a 'This way up' intriguing!!!


So you didn't write that then??!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

MilleD said:


> So you didn't write that then??!


Nope, I haven't sent mine yet


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

QOTN said:


> I thought the recipient has to solve the clue alone. I shall not be helping anybody so please do not ask me!


Well in theory yes, but there are always a few more fiendish clues that need a team effort and few nudges to help the recipient to the finish line


----------



## Pixie_Tinker_Bell (Feb 5, 2018)

I have no idea what quality my clue is. It's either so rubbish it'll be too easy to solve or so rubbish no one will get it at all. Either way I know it's rubbish :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Mine is just so easy...or is it?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Pixie_Tinker_Bell said:


> I have no idea what quality my clue is. It's either so rubbish it'll be too easy to solve or so rubbish no one will get it at all. Either way I know it's rubbish :Hilarious


Well I'm using the defence that it's my first time playing :Hilarious


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

JaimeandBree said:


> Well in theory yes, but there are always a few more fiendish clues that need a team effort and few nudges to help the recipient to the finish line


If I remember correctly from last year, some people didn't even know what / where there clue was, so needed some help to even find them to start with.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

My clue was too easy last year, so I have upped the ante this year. Just hope not too much and it's too unclear!

We will probably open on Boxing Day due to other commitments. Teach the little monsters self control lol!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I tried my clue out on my OH and he couldn't get it


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> I tried my clue out on my OH and he couldn't get it


I got your clue last year pretty quickly and they were good!

I think my SS recipient will guess mine pretty quickly!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Charity said:


> I tried my clue out on my OH and he couldn't get it


Yes but we lot might know you better than your OH...

I'm only joking please don't take it the wrong way...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Its OK, he's never very good at puzzles. I've tried to make it harder this year but it probably isn't


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm hopeless at solving clues  and at setting them too :Bag so mine will probably guessed pretty quickly while I sit struggling until New Year


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Well this arrived in the post today....

















Not even a clue! The card made me do a cry :Arghh Whoever you are thank you so much :Kiss I will find out! I shall wait for Christmas Day before I open the presents.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

How lovely is that. Wonder what it is?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Matrod 
Ah that's lovely


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

That is so lovely and I completely agree, I was only thinking about Matilda and Rodney the other day and missing them, gorgeous oldies xxxxxx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I got my clue straight away last year, but then decided I must be wrong because it was too easy and I'm rubbish at clues! So I asked for help and others said the same. I think it was because the clue the year before was so difficult that we all struggled to get it.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Matrod said:


> Well this arrived in the post today....
> 
> View attachment 381496
> View attachment 381497
> ...


Aww that's lovely


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> If I remember correctly from last year, some people didn't even know what / where there clue was, so needed some help to even find them to start with.


My clue was easy last year.. and I have a feeling I made it easier this year :-(

I hope it's ok..


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Matrod said:


> Well this arrived in the post today....
> 
> View attachment 381496
> View attachment 381497
> ...


How lovely and so very thoughtful Secret Santa xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@Matrod

Your secret santa is someone much loved too - all her own idea and plan and action xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Awww @Matrod that made me fill up too ❤ What a lovely thoughtful thing of someone to do. Wonder who the lovely soul is xxx so many amazing, thoughtful, kind people here ❤

Always in our thoughts Matilda and Rodney xx such a lovely surprise for your lovely mummy xxxx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear me yes the clue!! I'm hopeless when it comes to that sort of thing. I deliberately don't make mine too hard as I don't want to have to do the embarrassing tell-them-it-was-me thing because my recipient couldn't work it out.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

So, do you do the clue then open the pressies or open pressies then do the clue?

I'm a clue 1st person, then pressies.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> So, do you do the clue then open the pressies or open pressies then do the clue?
> 
> I'm a clue 1st person, then pressies.


Pressies first then clue in this household


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oscar’s parcel has specific instructions on it to solve the clue first.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I try to work out my clue when Bronn is playing with his new toys, I always need help guessing them.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I don’t know where else to post this but has anyone here sent me a parcel? 

All jokes aside now coz I’m blubbering like an idiot. It’s a mystery one, Ive racked my brains and I really don’t think I’m expecting anything but I missed delivery :-( 

If it is someone here and don’t want to say openly could you inbox me please xxx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Clairabella said:


> I don't know where else to post this but has anyone here sent me a parcel?
> 
> All jokes aside now coz I'm blubbering like an idiot. It's a mystery one, Ive racked my brains and I really don't think I'm expecting anything but I missed delivery :-(
> 
> If it is someone here and don't want to say openly could you inbox me please xxx


Don't blubber! Whatever it is I'm sure it'll be with you soon one way or another xx


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Our second box arrived today @huckybuck, Joey inspected it carefully and mummy is puzzled by the note on it!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

That box looks like it’s been manhandled and squished about! Hope there’s nothing glass in there lol xx All jokes aside, that was my biggest fear wen I sent mine that they wouldn’t handle it properly in the post. I know they are busy but I still would’ve been gutted if something I had sent got broken in the post coz it had been thrown about and manhandled lol xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I did a Secret Santa with fb Siamese group and sent a lovely mug, carefully wrapped in bubble wrap for the slave. Postie just threw it over the gate and the mug was smashed  I've organised something else to be sent to her via etsy but I was very upset on her behalf


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> I did a Secret Santa with fb Siamese group and sent a lovely mug, carefully wrapped in bubble wrap for the slave. Postie just threw it over the gate and the mug was smashed  I've organised something else to be sent to her via etsy but I was very upset on her behalf


Oh god Lyn, that's awful. Can understand how you feel love coz I'd be the same. It's carelessness on their behalf which is upsetting. Especially when you have put thought and effort into it. I think that's why I was so worried about that happening. I know for a fact, everything in my SS was sent with thought and care, same as you with your SS I bet and so it's not nice when they just rubbish that by being so careless and not treating the parcels with care xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> I did a Secret Santa with fb Siamese group and sent a lovely mug, carefully wrapped in bubble wrap for the slave. Postie just threw it over the gate and the mug was smashed  I've organised something else to be sent to her via etsy but I was very upset on her behalf


I'm pretty sure you can complain to Royal Mail about that. So sad


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I always stick loads of fragile stickers on most big parcels even if there's nothing fragile in them in the hope they will treat them a bit more carefully. The delivery men all seem to be in such a rush nowadays, they don't always bother about how they're delivered. We've had a couple this week, when we've actually been at home, who didn't bother knocking, they just pushed them through the letterbox and we could hear him struggling to get them through. You dread opening them sometimes.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I dunno if it's just because we are a bit out in the sticks but all our delivery drivers are really good with parcels. They never just throw them in, and they've been known to stack them neatly in our greenhouse in size order. They even put smiley faces on the cards they put through the door!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

We are out in the sticks too, the delivery men HATE coming to me because of the time schedule, the first year they would almost throw the parcels at me or drive over my grass outside the fencing! 
One day I flipped and discovered flipping works so I have threatened each and every one to slow down, watch out for my cats, my dogs and don’t drive on my lawn or I’ll drive over theirs! Plus we have cctv everywhere so we will know who did what!

It’s works!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> We are out in the sticks too, the delivery men HATE coming to me because of the time schedule, the first year they would almost throw the parcels at me or drive over my grass outside the fencing!
> One day I flipped and discovered flipping works so I have threatened each and every one to slow down, watch out for my cats, my dogs and don't drive on my lawn or I'll drive over theirs! Plus we have cctv everywhere so we will know who did what!
> 
> It's works!


Errrrrr.........but.......but how will you be able to drive over their lawn when you don't know where they live?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

SbanR said:


> Errrrrr.........but.......but how will you be able to drive over their lawn when you don't know where they live?


Well obviously they know I don't know where they live, but when faced with a lunatic Welsh woman screaming they must think I'm capable! Ha!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Well obviously they know I don't know where they live, but when faced with a lunatic Welsh woman screaming they must think I'm capable! Ha!


Did you scream in Gaelic? That, together with your guard cat, would do the trick


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Made me chuckle. Husband sent it to me. I think it means I'm not getting any presents


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Charity said:


> View attachment 381787


Eeeeek! Is that all?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Eeeeek! Is that all?


Eeeeek! Yes it is :Jawdrop


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Woo..... He......

 :Shamefullyembarrased :Singing :Smuggrin :Writing

I best get cracking finishing off cards and presents etc...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 381797
> 
> 
> Made me chuckle. Husband sent it to me. I think it means I'm not getting any presents


I think you'll be getting more presents than usual this year :Cat


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

Clue guessing first without a doubt, its my favourite bit


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Psygon said:


> I dunno if it's just because we are a bit out in the sticks but all our delivery drivers are really good with parcels. They never just throw them in, and they've been known to stack them neatly in our greenhouse in size order. They even put smiley faces on the cards they put through the door!


That's really nice to hear


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> View attachment 381797
> 
> 
> Made me chuckle. Husband sent it to me. I think it means I'm not getting any presents


Best giggle today. Thanks :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Now our Secret Santa gifts have traveled home with us. Luckily the Santa wrote onto the box that we were allowed to open it as all gifts were wrapped. So my son and I were able to put them into our backpacks. They were so many, though, that we had to leave a few behind, but @Whompingwillow will kindly post them to us.
I'm sorry that I can only show Annie checking them out, Bonny is outside at the moment.
So here goes:

What's that then?









I can smell something nice!









This is for me!


















The clue is in the letter but there was also an On-the-Box-Clue that gave me a very good idea whom I have to thank for this load of gifts.... a very recognisable drawing of a well known forum cat.

Many thanks for these gifts, dear Secret Santa, as you see they were well received. Now they will wait another week in my wardrobe as the wrapping around the gift Annie chose as hers was already a little wet.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Annie though ❤ Omg :Kiss Ed’s non identical, identical twin :Cat :Cat 

The piratesses have been spoilt ❤


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

One week to go folks, just one week to go!!!!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

How is it only a week until Christmas already?? December has gone so quickly this year!

Sorry I've been a bit quiet the past few days, I've been a bit poorly and had to stay in hospital over the weekend (I missed the cats a lot!), feeling much better now though and can't wait to open the cats presents next week! :Cat


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Dumpling said:


> How is it only a week until Christmas already?? December has gone so quickly this year!
> 
> Sorry I've been a bit quiet the past few days, I've been a bit poorly and had to stay in hospital over the weekend (I missed the cats a lot!), feeling much better now though and can't wait to open the cats presents next week! :Cat


Yes I have to agree, Christmas has come around very quickly this year.
Sorry to hear you've not been well, but hope you're feeling much better now and looking forward to the big day.


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Dumpling said:


> How is it only a week until Christmas already?? December has gone so quickly this year!
> 
> Sorry I've been a bit quiet the past few days, I've been a bit poorly and had to stay in hospital over the weekend (I missed the cats a lot!), feeling much better now though and can't wait to open the cats presents next week! :Cat


Oh no, hope you're feeling loads better now, must be good to be getting some cat hugs.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Cully said:


> Yes I have to agree, Christmas has come around very quickly this year.
> Sorry to hear you've not been well, but hope you're feeling much better now and looking forward to the big day.





LJC675 said:


> Oh no, hope you're feeling loads better now, must be good to be getting some cat hugs.


Thank you, I feel so much better today! Inca and Hector are always very cuddley if I'm under the weather, they are very sweet!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh no @Dumpling you poor thing. Hope you are well on the mend and it's nothing that will continue.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Willow_Warren said:


> Woo..... He......
> 
> :Shamefullyembarrased :Singing :Smuggrin :Writing
> 
> I best get cracking finishing off cards and presents etc...


I'd better start :Wideyed:Woot:Grumpy


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

7 sleeps apparently.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Genuinely more excited about this than whatever I may get for Christmas


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I feel a bit odd and tearful...I think if I was allowed to help Oscar open his Secret Santa box, that might cheer me up.

Sob.

Sniff. 

(Did it work? Nah, didn't think so, worth a try though, right?)


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

I know how to cheer you!


Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel a bit odd and tearful...I think if I was allowed to help Oscar open his Secret Santa box, that might cheer me up.
> 
> Sob.
> 
> ...


If you are cheered by an open, empty box- here you are:


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, there's a Bonny, so I am of course now smiling


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Can I open one of mine?

Unlike @Mrs Funkin I am actually not feeling great.

Been to the docs for an asthma clinic and got told that I'm on the wrong meds and it's people like me who die from asthma 

Then she totally ambushed me with a flu jab 

So


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel a bit odd and tearful...I think if I was allowed to help Oscar open his Secret Santa box, that might cheer me up.
> 
> Sob.
> 
> ...


Any more of this talk Mrs F and I'll be forming a posse to come round and tie you to a chair!!! You know what they say about patience


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Can I open one of mine?
> 
> Unlike @Mrs Funkin I am actually not feeling great.
> 
> ...


Oh, the brute!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cully said:


> Oh, the brute!


I'm not sure I'd even agreed before she stabbed me! Damn these cold shoulder tops....


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

^^^ probably better not to know what was coming :Shy


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I'm not sure I'd even agreed before she stabbed me! Damn these cold shoulder tops....


At least she had a sharp needle

I hope


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @MilleD  Boo to feeling poorly but yay to the flu jab if you have poorly controlled asthma on the wrong meds.

I actually do feel sad and teary at the moment, I am just doing my usual and being flippant about it.

@Cully fear not, I do indeed know that patience is a virtue


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @MilleD  Boo to feeling poorly but yay to the flu jab if you have poorly controlled asthma on the wrong meds.
> 
> I actually do feel sad and teary at the moment, I am just doing my usual and being flippant about it.
> 
> @Cully fear not, I do indeed know that patience is a virtue


Oh that's not fair that you are really feeling sad and teary. Won't be long now until you can help Oscar open his pressies, take hundreds of pics, and delight us all by posting them. Just think, this will be your very first Christmas together.
Hope your sadness is soon lifted. I prescribe loads of Oscar love as many times a day as is necessary :Cat.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @MilleD  Boo to feeling poorly but yay to the flu jab if you have poorly controlled asthma on the wrong meds.
> 
> I actually do feel sad and teary at the moment, I am just doing my usual and being flippant about it.
> 
> @Cully fear not, I do indeed know that patience is a virtue


Then don't tell the rest but I reckon we should be able to open at least one 

The flippant thing is a killer isn't it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Then don't tell the rest but I reckon we should be able to open at least one
> 
> The flippant thing is a killer isn't it?


It really is. I'm well-programmed to just, "Keep calm and carry on". So I do. Then all of a sudden it gets too much and the sadness and leaky eyes for no reason starts. Now then, where were we with opening these presents  Just don't tell @Cully or she will be round to tie us to a chair!

I really hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> It really is. I'm well-programmed to just, "Keep calm and carry on". So I do. Then all of a sudden it gets too much and the sadness and leaky eyes for no reason starts. Now then, where were we with opening these presents  Just don't tell @Cully or she will be round to tie us to a chair!
> 
> I really hope you feel better soon.


I do the same thing. I know this sounds daft but even though I love Christmas the build up is really hard for me. As you know Mr T lives at his mum's during the week as he drives out of Thrapston and to come home here every day would add nearly three hours a day to his journey. This time of year is hardest as he has to work every other Saturday which means he doesn't come home at all. Last weekend I found myself watching a chick flick and cuddling Severus and bawling my eyes out.

Brave face to the world though. Always.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Tawny75 I'm sorry  Sometimes good to have a blub though - at least you have your fur balls for company. Wanna join our campaign to open a present  xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Tawny75 I'm sorry  Sometimes good to have a blub though - at least you have your fur balls for company. Wanna join our campaign to open a present  xx


Oooh Mrs F are you gathering a group ready to start a rebellion


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm not really, I'm just distracting myself  I really truly wouldn't open anything.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Tawny75 I'm sorry  Sometimes good to have a blub though - at least you have your fur balls for company. Wanna join our campaign to open a present  xx


Totally. Count me in


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

There's obviously something going round as I feel terrible today and two of my colleagues were also sniffing and looking rather down. At least I should be over it by Christmas day! Just 7 more sleeps!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm not really, I'm just distracting myself  I really truly wouldn't open anything.


I'm not sure I believe you Mrs F


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heh, you really should. I'm a terrible liar - so never do.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Tawny75 I'm sorry  Sometimes good to have a blub though - at least you have your fur balls for company. Wanna join our campaign to open a present  xx


Mr JvR keeps saying he wants to open Joey's box...


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Getting closer (luckily for all you lot who are being rubbish at waiting) Only 6 more sleeps, or 5 if you're opening on Christmas eve!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I might be rubbish at it ** but I’m still waiting, I’ve not given in  I can’t decide when to open as Christmas Day will be mad I think: parkrun then home to get ready to open the bar at the sailing club from 11.30-13.00, then to in laws for lunch. So maybe it will be Christmas Day late afternoon...but then the lighting isn’t good for photos. Hmmmm. Perhaps I should start the clue on Christmas Eve, as the instructions say to do that first maybe it’s fiendishly difficult and will take me days to solve anyway!

** maybe I’m just more excited


----------



## Whompingwillow (Feb 21, 2018)

I’m starting christmas on the 23rd as a friend with cats will do christmas with me and needs to get back to them the next day, so we are doing christmas early to avoid no transport issues on the 25th...! So I can open it 23rd, 24th or 25th  il be patient and go with no earlier then the 24th! If I’m very good I will wait until christmas morning with just the cats.... anyone want to take the choice out of my hands and tell me what to do?! I am starting to get itchy fingers....!
Hope everyone who’s sick feels better. I got ill in good timing really, got it out my system a few weeks ago - definitely some nasties going round. I swear by hot toddy’s before bed and lemon, ginger and cayenne pepper (and Ribena without the cayenne pepper too) with hot water in the day! Xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm not really, I'm just distracting myself  I really truly wouldn't open anything.


I would :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Tawny75 said:


> I do the same thing. I know this sounds daft but even though I love Christmas the build up is really hard for me. As you know Mr T lives at his mum's during the week as he drives out of Thrapston and to come home here every day would add nearly three hours a day to his journey. This time of year is hardest as he has to work every other Saturday which means he doesn't come home at all. Last weekend I found myself watching a chick flick and cuddling Severus and bawling my eyes out.
> 
> Brave face to the world though. Always.


Absolutely. What I actually wanted to do in the nurse's room was lay on the floor an scream until someone gets me some help with my neck and jaw problems that are causing me constant pain and really getting me down.

What I actually did was joke with the nurse about how I might be colour blind because I thought my old inhaler was pink and she thought it was brown.

*sigh*


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Absolutely. What I actually wanted to do in the nurse's room was lay on the floor an scream until someone gets me some help with my neck and jaw problems that are causing me constant pain and really getting me down.
> 
> What I actually did was joke with the nurse about how I might be colour blind because I thought my old inhaler was pink and she thought it was brown.
> 
> *sigh*


Couldn't like, but I know what you mean. We do tend to just 'grin and bear it don't we? After 30 years of constant pain and just getting thrown more painkillers which fog my head I've lost the energy to fight. 
So I do really empathize with anyone with a chronic condition. Hey ho!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I think I will open the box on Christmas eve (hoping the contents are wrapped), then open the presents on Christmas day - time will depend on how patient I am


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I will open the box on Christmas Eve, if they are wrapped then I will pop them in a bag under the tree. I am wondering how the kittens will be with all the presents, although to be fair they have not touched the ones up in the study at all.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Tawny75 said:


> I will open the box on Christmas Eve, if they are wrapped then I will pop them in a bag under the tree. I am wondering how the kittens will be with all the presents, although to be fair they have not touched the ones up in the study at all.[/QUOTE
> 
> Are the pressies in the study people pressies? If so then maybe they dont smell stinky enough to warrant further feline investigation. The SS pressies _might_ be double wrapped to dumb down delicious smells, but if not, your two might not be able to resist:Angelic


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Libby knows there are cat things in the SS box :Nailbiting


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Libby knows there are cat things in the SS box :Nailbiting


OMG, what are you going to do now??


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Cully said:


> OMG, what are you going to do now??


Pray :Angelic


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Pray :Angelic


 Good luck with _that_ then.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just been looking through old SS pics to post on the advent thread and now getting very excited for this year's opening!!!

I think I will open the box on Christmas Eve and put the presents in J&B's stockings (or as much as fits) ready for opening on Christmas morning as usual


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Has Libby forgotten about the great outdoors @ewelsh ?


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Cully said:


> Are the pressies in the study people pressies? If so then maybe they dont smell stinky enough to warrant further feline investigation. The SS pressies _might_ be double wrapped to dumb down delicious smells, but if not, your two might not be able to resist:Angelic


They are both, some people pressies and some for them. We shall see, if it absolute carnage I will take pictures and share...

I do know they will enjoy the paper, any sort of rubbish gets taken from the bin and carried around, batted about and hoarded like it is made of gold.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Cully said:


> Good luck with _that_ then.


My reaction exactly


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

SbanR said:


> Has Libby forgotten about the great outdoors @ewelsh ?


NO but our SS box is definitely taking her mind off things! My nerves are in shreds.

The oil delivery came this morning, the delivery man must have thought me mad, he knocked the front door, of course all 4 dogs and all 3 cats were in the kitchen, I couldn't keep him waiting in the rain whilst trying to round up all the dogs and cat, So I slithered my way out the front door catching my slipper in the process, so rather than risk opening the door again I had to show him where the oil tank was, right across the soaking gravel, I could see he was looking down at my now wet sock! So there I am stood in the pouring rain with one slipper on, one off waiting to sign his slip of paper!

Now is that dedication or madness!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> NO but our SS box is definitely taking her mind off things! My nerves are in shreds.
> 
> The oil delivery came this morning, the delivery man must have thought me mad, he knocked the front door, of course all 4 dogs and all 3 cats were in the kitchen, I couldn't keep him waiting in the rain whilst trying to round up all the dogs and cat, So I slithered my way out the front door catching my slipper in the process, so rather than risk opening the door again I had to show him where the oil tank was, right across the soaking gravel, I could see he was looking down at my now wet sock! So there I am stood in the pouring rain with one slipper on, one off waiting to sign his slip of paper!
> 
> Now is that dedication or madness!


Can ALWAYS rely on you for laughs ewelsh:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> NO but our SS box is definitely taking her mind off things! My nerves are in shreds.
> 
> The oil delivery came this morning, the delivery man must have thought me mad, he knocked the front door, of course all 4 dogs and all 3 cats were in the kitchen, I couldn't keep him waiting in the rain whilst trying to round up all the dogs and cat, So I slithered my way out the front door catching my slipper in the process, so rather than risk opening the door again I had to show him where the oil tank was, right across the soaking gravel, I could see he was looking down at my now wet sock! So there I am stood in the pouring rain with one slipper on, one off waiting to sign his slip of paper!
> 
> Now is that dedication or madness!


Total dedication without a doubt


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I got permission to take the brown paper off my parcel and look at the card which has my clue in - I haven't got it yet but have narrowed it down a bit 

I'll have another look at weekend when my head isn't wrecked from work


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

This seemed apt


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

We just received another little parcel for Leela and Inca! Inca thought it smelt interesting!









Excuse everything stacked on the breadmaker, I'm having a bit of a kitchen sort out!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Are we using this thread for the SS grand opening ceremonies or will there be a new thread specifically for it? Sorry if the answer is elsewhere and I've missed it.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Huckybuck will start a new thread off nearer to the big day


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Which is now only a very few days away! :Happy


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Could be Monday then for those peeps who are opening early. Yay!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to it as I've been really ill this week


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Tigermoon said:


> I'm really looking forward to it as I've been really ill this week


Oh no  I hope your feeling better now, it sucks being ill around Christmas.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Tigermoon said:


> I'm really looking forward to it as I've been really ill this week


Oh that's really bad luck. Hope you're feeling a bit better now.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm slowly getting there. The Dr suspects food poisoning! I fear I won't be able to have Christmas dinner :Bawling


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Poor you @Tigermoon, hope you feel better in the next couple of days


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I hope you are able to have some Christmas dinner @Tigermoon

We are finally feeling a little festive here but I've told the boys they still can't open their box until Christmas Day. They can sniff it, they can sit on it but they can't open it


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

So this morning I brought our SS box down from its hiding place, announcing to the OH that it's OK to open the box as the pressies inside should all be wrapped so we can put them out on the pressy pile with the other things we have. So I open one side of the box to have a quick feel inside, the intention being that if things didn't seem to be wrapped then it would go away again, but if they seemed to be wrapped than they could join the festive pile.

Literally about 10 seconds after slitting the tape on one side on the box S&K were there, noses at the box and trying to open the side further, sticking their little feet in. Needless to say, it wasn't opened any further and it's now back in its hiding place. .


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

LJC675 said:


> So this morning I brought our SS box down from its hiding place, announcing to the OH that it's OK to open the box as the pressies inside should all be wrapped so we can put them out on the pressy pile with the other things we have. So I open one side of the box to have a quick feel inside, the intention being that if things didn't seem to be wrapped then it would go away again, but if they seemed to be wrapped than they could join the festive pile.
> 
> Literally about 10 seconds after slitting the tape on one side on the box S&K were there, noses at the box and trying to open the side further, sticking their little feet in. Needless to say, it wasn't opened any further and it's now back in its hiding place. .


Hahaha, omg this sounds like what happened to me last night. I wanted to get the parcel unwrapped so that come Christmas day we were ready to go. Like you I said it's ok they should all be wrapped up....

Was jumped by tonks almost as soon as the tape came off... Had to put the boxes away quickly!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh lorks, I am now getting nervous that my recipient won't like their SS gifts. Just pretend you like them even if you don't, please  

Eeeeeek!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Me and jasper are super excited to open them on Christmas morning


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

I used to think how do they know it's for them, but now I have realised my bunch of over privileged rotters just assume EVERYTHING is for them. I put their uncle's present for me in a box under the tree, and when Rafa isn't standing on it, or chewing the corners, he's using it as a levy to get higher up the tree and cause trouble!

I think we will be opening on Boxing Day as I will be out a long time on Xmas Day and wouldn't have time to do it justice.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

As I said before we're opening ours tomorrow - Christmas Eve  (I'm out most of Christmas Day and Boxing Day).

We've both been very good and managed to totally ignore the big box in the corner - just hope I can decipher the clue before himself gets too impatient !
(note to self - remember to look out for new thread for photos of the big unveiling !)


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Xmas Eve eve  

Omg! I’m stuck between deciding if I can contain my excitement and/it whether my boys have been well behaved enough to open their SS tomorrow  

It’s a toughie lol xxx


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

We’re doing it xmas eve as well, I won’t be at home most of xmas day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm working tomorrow, out tomorrow night, then Crimbo Day is parkrun, then doing the bar at the sailing club, the lunch with husband's family, then Boxing Day is serving soup and stuff after a charity bike ride, then to the in laws again to see husband's brother and family...so not sure WHEN we will get time to do it justice. Oh gosh, I think maybe Christmas Day evening, with the lights on (for photos)...I might have to start the clue tomorrow though  I'm a bit thick, so it might take me a while...!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I shall get the thread up and running in a mo - my phone just needs a quick recharge!!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh lorks, I am now getting nervous that my recipient won't like their SS gifts. Just pretend you like them even if you don't, please
> 
> Eeeeeek!


I'm sure your presents will be loved whatever they are. I really don't think you need to worry.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Kito is on Santa's naughty list having been a PITA since just after 5am. He doesn't have long to redeem himself. Mosi might be having the SS box all to himself.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

urbantigers said:


> Kito is on Santa's naughty list having been a PITA since just after 5am. He doesn't have long to redeem himself. Mosi might be having the SS box all to himself.


:Woot
Kito! You can't let that happen! Better sleep for the rest of the day. A sleeping cat is a good cat, always.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

We'll be on phased openings - starting tonight! Probably do Coleycat first when he comes in for his "clear all the food bowls" session. Lily will no doubt be as elusive as usual.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

urbantigers said:


> Kito is on Santa's naughty list having been a PITA since just after 5am. He doesn't have long to redeem himself. Mosi might be having the SS box all to himself.


Oh dear, what has the little minx been up to. Or shouldn't I ask?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Tigermoon said:


> I'm slowly getting there. The Dr suspects food poisoning! I fear I won't be able to have Christmas dinner :Bawling


Hope you're feeling much better this morning.


----------

